# Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"



## honeybee (19. Dezember 2017)

Punkt


----------



## honeybee (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Komma


----------



## Jose (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

ist es vielleicht so wie mit den kartoffeln?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Typische PETA - Propaganda:
200 Euro *Strafe*.....

FALSCH!!!!

*Eine Staatsanwaltschaft verhängt keine Strafe, das machen in Deutschland immer noch Gerichte.*.

Das Ermittlungs-Verfahren wurde gegen eine Auflage eingestellt, so wie sich das liest und darstellt. 

Weder ist der Angler vorbestraft, noch darf das als Schuldeingeständnis gewertet werden meines Wissens...:
https://aktuell.breuer.legal/ratgeber-die-einstellung-des-ermittlungsverfahrens-3058/

ganz klar, wenn das danach eingestellt wurde, dass die Einstellung des Ermittlungsverfahrens nicht als Schuldspruch gilt. WEDER wird ein Schuldeingeständnis des Beschuldigten vorausgesetzt, NOCH kann seine Zustimmung zur Einstellung als Schuldeingeständnis gewertet werden. 
*Der Beschuldigte gilt also als unschuldig und nicht vorbestraft.*


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Ich habe das heute schon mal gelesen, habe aber keine vernünftige Quelle mit einer Äußerung der STA gefunden. Daher: Danke honeybee #6

Welche Fakten wissen wir?

Bundesland? Thüringen

Strafe? oder Geldauflage? 
Im Artikel wird beides erwähnt.
So wie ich das mal gelernt habe ist das ein wesentlicher Unterschied.

Dass die Staatsanwaltschaft sagt es sei ein Vergehen Fische ohne weiteren nachvollziehbaren Grund nur als Trophäe zu angeln und dann wieder ins Wasser zurückzuwerfen - OK! 
Die Frage ist: Wird das Handeln des jungen Mannes denn von der STA auch als dieses "Vergehen" interpretiert - und wenn ja, auf welcher Grundlage? 

Vielleicht könnte da jemand mit etwas mehr juristischem Hintergrundwissen mal was zu sagen - wäre interessant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

na Franz, zeitgleich ;.))))))


----------



## honeybee (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Strich


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



honeybee schrieb:


> Lies mal den Zeitungsartikel.....
> 
> ........
> Es steht doch ziemlich weit oben


Ja eben. 

Dass da dann trotzdem als Überschrift Strafe drüber steht - PETA-Propaganda die wirkt.

Wo sind die Vebände, die das richtig stellen ??

Und auch klar machen, dass weder C+R noch Fische zurücksetzen oder photografieren per se verboten sind in D?

Siehe:
C & R, Setzkescher, Wettangeln, Fischereirecht etc., juristische Sammlung


----------



## Jose (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

wieso jetzt schon wieder Petra-_*propaganda*_?
der bericht gibt noch nicht mal ne petra-stellungnahme wieder außer dem üblichen gesülze "angezeigt wg c&r"
eher unsaubere berichterstattung der zeitung.

und für den armen naivling wird sich die auflage als strafe anfühlen.
hier jetzt juristisch feinstgestrickt zu argumentieren geht irgendwo zielgenau vorbei.
ist denn jemals ein derartiges verfahren, oops sorry, juristisch wohl geschlabbert, ist also jemals so eine anzeige vor gericht gelandet oder immer wegen fehlender finanziellen streitfähigkeit mit "auflagen" geendet?

hau doch mal raus an die verbundenen, dass die einen rechtshilfefond auflegen gegen die petra-krätze.

und den spiegel immer griffbereit halten (insider)


----------



## honeybee (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Semikolon


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Jose schrieb:


> wieso jetzt schon wieder Petra-_*propaganda*_?



Was meinst Du, wo das herkommt - aus blauer Luft???

Bitte sehr, von gestern/heute morgen:
https://www.peta.de/peta-anzeige-ge...ro-geldbusse-fuer-fischquaelerei#.Wjl0QlXiaM8

Geldbuße, Angler bestraft............

PETA weiss wie es geht - und es gibt anscheinend genügend, die drauf reinfallen..

Dass auch Angler dabei sein müssen........................


----------



## Jose (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

ach Thomas, lies doch mal was vernünftiges, alter maso :m

oder poste wenigstens diesen link da, wo du über propaganda wetterst.
ich dachte schon, jetzt wird so 'n lokaljournalist schon der petra-mafia zugeordnet, bloß weil er schreibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

tja, irgendjemand muss ja wenigstens ein bisschen aufpassen.................


----------



## honeybee (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Täubchen


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Das schöne am AB ist die ausgewogene Berichterstattung


----------



## Jose (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...PETA weiss wie es geht - und es gibt anscheinend genügend, die drauf reinfallen..
> 
> Dass auch Angler dabei sein müssen........................



find ich frech wenn nicht sogar beleidigend "Dass auch Angler..."


----------



## honeybee (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied......


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

tja, de Angler gilt als unschuldig, PETA faselt von Strafe und Geldbuße,  was beides bei Einstellung durch StA NICHT STIMMT.....

Das sind die schlichten Fakten ..


----------



## honeybee (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Doppelpunkt


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

https://www.peta.de/peta-anzeige-ge...ro-geldbusse-fuer-fischquaelerei#.Wjl4klXiaM9
"200 Euro Geldbuße" in Überschrift,"Tierquäler bestraft" im ersten Satz.......


----------



## daci7 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Naja ... frag mal den Angler ob der sich "bestraft" fühlt.
Eventuell nicht "straffällig" oder "vorbestraft" nach Juristerei, aber bestraft ganz bestimmt. Immerhin hat der Typ 200 Öcken latzen müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Z. B., wihelm, und Verbände müssten dem auch entgegentreten!!


----------



## honeybee (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Bindestrich


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



daci7 schrieb:


> Naja ... frag mal den Angler ob der sich "bestraft" fühlt.
> Eventuell nicht "straffällig" oder "vorbestraft" nach Juristerei, aber bestraft ganz bestimmt. Immerhin hat der Typ 200 Öcken latzen müssen.



Ich "fühl" auch immer alles mögliche.

*Fakten:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Eine Staatsanwaltschaft verhängt keine Strafe, das machen in Deutschland immer noch Gerichte.*.
> 
> Das Ermittlungs-Verfahren wurde gegen eine Auflage eingestellt, so wie sich das liest und darstellt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich wäre gar nicht auf die IDEE gekommen, auf denen ihrer Seite auch nur irgend etwas zu lesen.


Die Presse liest das mit und verbreitet das so falsch im Sinne PETAs - wirkende PETA-Propaganda eben, mein reden..

Ob Du das liest oder nicht ist denen wurscht!

Solange Redaktionen diese falschen Dinge wie "Strafe" brav weiterverbreiten in Überschriften, wohl wissend, dass wenige nachher wirklich weiterlesen.. 


Und auch darin sehe ich meinen Job, das öffentlich zu machen, weil ich weiss, wie wenig sich da leider Gedanken machen. 

Was jemand mit den Infos und Fakten anfängt (alle aufgeführt alles belegt, verlinkt, nachlesbar) ist Sache jedes Einzelnen..

Medienkompetenz............


----------



## Gast (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Wenn mir etwas daran lieben würde und ich Spaß daran haben würde so würde ich jeden Tag neue Bilder und Videos einstellen wo man mich sieht wie ich Fische zurück setze, aber eben nur mich, Fisch und Wasser.
Jedes dieser Bilder würde ich PETA zusenden.
Wäre ich nur noch 20 Jahre jünger, ich würde mir so einen Spaß daraus machen.
Und ich würde jedem meiner Fische sagen das sie endlich sprechen lernen sollen und Peta mitteilen sollten das sie sich darüber freuen wieder in die Freiheit zu dürfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Wenn mir etwas daran lieben würde und ich Spaß daran haben würde so würde ich jeden Tag neue Bilder und Videos einstellen wo man mich sieht wie ich Fische zurück setze, aber eben nur mich, Fisch und Wasser.
> Jedes dieser Bilder würde ich PETA zusenden.
> Wäre ich nur noch 20 Jahre jünger, ich würde mir so einen Spaß daraus machen.
> Und ich würde jedem meiner Fische sagen das sie endlich sprechen lernen sollen und Peta mitteilen sollten das sie sich darüber freuen wieder in die Freiheit zu dürfen.


:m:m:m

Pöhser Angler du aber auch.............


----------



## bigpit12 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...fen-Angler-muss-200-Euro-Strafe-za-2033379160

Hier noch mehr Input ...


----------



## angler1996 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Ich mause mir mal die Schlussbemerkung von Thomas#h

Medienkompetenz

 als erstes schreibt ein Redakteur x in einem thüringischen Provinzblatt ( sorry Jana) über den Fang eines Welses von nen Meterfufzig und bauscht die ganze Geschichte auf 
 ( wen interessiert sonst ein Wels von 1,50?), hat er ganz nett erzählt, um die Story rund  zu machen.
 Und nu kommt der nächste Medienfritze und macht einen Artikel draus, weil der gute, stolze Depp ( sorry der Herr) eine Anzeige an der Backe hatte, ja von wem?, Die muss natürlich als Aufmacher ne fette, zugfähige Überschrift haben, wen interessieren 200 € freiwillig geleistete Zahlung?
 Nochmal der gute Junge ist damit nicht vorbestraft , ob seine Kohle reicht , dass Verfahren anders weiter zu führen, kann ich nicht einschätzen, da steht auch nirgends allzu´viel zu seinem Anwalt.


----------



## angler1996 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Und nun - und das ist für mich das Übel daran, diskutieren Angler! über diesen Vorgang.
 Was machen die ? Die schreiben zu Pxxxa-Zeiten sei es Mist Fotos zu veröffentlichen. Hä, Leute geht's noch?
 Ich kann über Fotos an sich und deren Veröffentlichung denken, was ich will, nur im speziellen Fall, war das wohl sein erster größerer Fisch - ja es sei ihm das Foto zugestanden ( wenn ich die Bilder richtig deute, hat er die nicht mal selbst gemacht und genau hier hat der Staatsanwalt wohl erkannt, das in dem Verfahren nicht zu holen ist- deshalb Zahlung die Einstellung gegen Zahlung - keine Schuld damit verbunden)
 Soweit, so schlecht, nur warum regt sich eigentlich keiner darüber auf, das Pxxa ne Anzeige, wegen was macht, wegen Nix ?
 Das Problem ist, das wir in der Öffentlichkeit nicht unser gutes Hobby vertreten oder nur da wo es nicht weh tut
 Gruß A.


----------



## Jose (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ... nur warum regt sich eigentlich keiner darüber auf, das Pxxa ne Anzeige, wegen was macht, wegen Nix ?...



da muss dir was entgangen sein...


----------



## geomas (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Jose schrieb:


> da muss dir was entgangen sein...



Also DER war richtig gut ;-)


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Jose schrieb:


> da muss dir was entgangen sein...



Kommen immer sehr kurz und trocken von Herrn Jose... :vik:


----------



## angler1996 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Könnt Ihr gerne sehen wie Ihr wollt, nur was hat der Kerl gemacht,
 nen Fisch gefangen und zurück gesetzt, davon gibt es ein Foto, wer das gemacht hat, k.A., also kann der Fisch recht schnell wieder im Wasser gewesen sein,
 wo ist da ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutz_G.?
 Warum ist das wohl mit lediglich 200 € ausgegangen?
 Oder meint Ihr die Sta hätte nicht weiter gemacht, wenn sie bessere Karten gehabt hätte?


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

..............könnte man ja auch kg preis strafe machen..........

wels kostet kg-ca 17,99€    mach bei 30 kg

539,70€

also peta noch mal nach-denken ----da ist noch luft nach oben

;-))


----------



## angler1996 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ..............könnte man ja auch kg preis strafe machen..........
> 
> wels kostet kg-ca 17,99€ mach bei 30 kg
> 
> ...



 Nobbi, Grüße in den Norden|wavey:


----------



## geomas (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr gerne sehen wie Ihr wollt, nur was hat der Kerl gemacht,
> nen Fisch gefangen und zurück gesetzt, davon gibt es ein Foto, wer das gemacht hat, k.A., also kann der Fisch recht schnell wieder im Wasser gewesen sein,
> wo ist da ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutz_G.?
> Warum ist das wohl mit lediglich 200 € ausgegangen?
> Oder meint Ihr die Sta hätte nicht weiter gemacht, wenn sie bessere Karten gehabt hätte?



Die Aufregung gab es hier schon, will jetzt aber keine Mutmaßungen über den Blutdruck eines Herren hier anstellen.

Und die Staatsanwaltschaft wollte vielleicht einfach nur ihre Ruhe haben und sich nicht weiter mit den Petanern rumärgern. Die können dem Vernehmen nach ziemlich nerven ;-)
Zackbumsaus, nächster Fall ;-)


----------



## angler1996 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



geomas schrieb:


> Die Aufregung gab es hier schon, will jetzt aber keine Mutmaßungen über den Blutdruck eines Herren hier anstellen.
> 
> Und die Staatsanwaltschaft wollte vielleicht einfach nur ihre Ruhe haben und sich nicht weiter mit den Petanern rumärgern. Die können dem Vernehmen nach ziemlich nerven ;-)
> Zackbumsaus, nächster Fall ;-)


 
 Mir erschließt sich nicht, warum Ihr eure Vermutungen als Grundlage zur Beurteilung nehmt, wenn die Sta einmal beteiligt ist, wird sie bis zu Ende prüfen, was der Fall " hergibt", sonst wir der Staatsanwalt nie was. Die leben nicht im luftleeren Raum, sondern wollen auch die nächste Gehaltsstufe


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Nobbi, Grüße in den Norden|wavey:



Moin 996,
abba grüße zurück.

und allen schöne feiertage und guten rutsch

Die Natur wird es schon machen- abba da ist noch der mensch-das größte tier.


----------



## geomas (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich nicht, warum Ihr eure Vermutungen als Grundlage zur Beurteilung nehmt, wenn die Sta einmal beteiligt ist, wird sie bis zu Ende prüfen, was der Fall " hergibt", sonst wir der Staatsanwalt nie was. Die leben nicht im luftleeren Raum, sondern wollen auch die nächste Gehaltsstufe




Sind aber auch nur Menschen, die dort arbeiten. Mutmaßung meinerseits: die wägen ab, wo eine Verurteilung zu erwarten ist und wo vielleicht eher nicht. Gibt vielleicht auch interessantere oder spektakulärere Fälle, auf die sie ihre Ressourcen bündeln wollen.


----------



## angler1996 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



geomas schrieb:


> Sind aber auch nur Menschen, die dort arbeiten. *Mutmaßung meinerseits: die wägen ab, wo eine Verurteilung zu erwarten ist und wo vielleicht eher nicht. Gibt vielleicht auch interessantere oder spektakulärere Fälle*, auf die sie ihre Ressourcen bündeln wollen.



 Richtig, deshalb die 200 € und keine Anklage|wavey:


----------



## geomas (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Richtig, deshalb die 200 € und keine Anklage|wavey:



Spart jede Menge Geld und Ressourcen.

Und der Wels-Angler hat was dazu gelernt.


----------



## Saltywata (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Ich denke eher, dass die 200€ lediglich Ausdruck eines individuellen Fluchtverhaltens des betroffenen Anglers sind.
Vermutlich wird, wenn der Staatsanwalt so etwas anbietet, einem jeder halbwegs vernünftige Anwalt dazu raten,  sich Zeit und Mühe zu sparen und 200€ zu zahlen, um den Prozess abzuwenden. (Fast) Jeder Angler hat eine Arbeit, (fast) jeder Angler eine Familie und alle haben was etwas Besseres zu tun als vor Gericht fürs Angeln den Kopf hinzuhalten und bis zum BVG zu prozessieren. 

Deshalb ist es gut das es auch noch den prominenten Herrn Koch getroffen hat, der hat jahrelang sein Image aufgebaut und erzeugt jetzt natürlich Öffentlichkeit. Auf der einen Seite mag man das als Werbemaßnahme empfinden, auf der anderen Seite ist es doch so, dass der Mann sich gar nicht wegducken könnte selbst wenn er wollte. Dann wäre er wohl entweder arbeitslos oder kriegt ab jetzt Anzeigen in Serie für seine Filme.
Ich bin wirklich gespannt was dabei raus kommt, hoffentlich nageln sie ihn nicht als ans Kreuz|rolleyes. Er verbittet sich ja immer die religiösen Vergleiche in den Filmen, da musste dieser Offensichtliche doch mal sein:r.​


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Saltywata schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, dass die 200€ lediglich Ausdruck eines individuellen Fluchtverhaltens des betroffenen Anglers sind.
> Vermutlich wird, wenn der Staatsanwalt so etwas anbietet, einem jeder halbwegs vernünftige Anwalt dazu raten,  sich Zeit und Mühe zu sparen und 200€ zu zahlen, um den Prozess abzuwenden. (Fast) Jeder Angler hat eine Arbeit, (fast) jeder Angler eine Familie und alle haben was etwas Besseres zu tun als vor Gericht fürs Angeln den Kopf hinzuhalten und bis zum BVG zu prozessieren.


Durchaus richtig...

Ändert nix dran, dass PETAS Propaganda leider sehr gut funktioniert, dem aber seitens der Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei leider nix entgegengesetzt wird.

Kein Wunder, wenn dann dieser Weg der Einstellung gewählt wird, den dann PETA zudem mit falschen Falten (bestraft, Geldbuße etc.) ausschlachten kann.


----------



## DrDosenbier (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Moin....

 Vor etlichen Jahren hat mal so ein Psycho meinen Hund weggekickt. Ähnlicher Ausgang. Sprich; gegen Auflagen (z.B. die Zahlung eines bestimmten Betrages) wird auf eine Anklage verzichtet und das Verfahren nach  § 154a STPO eingestellt. 
 Kann man als Betroffener auch ablehnen, muss sich dann aber einem ordentlichen Verfahren stellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

So isses - und im Gegensatz zu PETAs Veröffentlichungen und dem was manche schreiben, ist dann aber der Täter eben weder "bestraft", noch musste er eine "Geldbuße" bezahlen, er gilt weiter als unschuldig etc..


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



honeybee schrieb:


> Mag Petra sein wie sie will......aber manch Angler strotzt ja nur so vor Selbstdarstellungszwang.
> Das C&R in Deutschland verboten ist, ist ja nicht erst seit gestern bekannt.
> Wer damit noch an die ZEITUNG tritt und sich brüstet, dem ist dann wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen.


Wenn ich schon so einen [edit by Admin - nanana!]lese.

Was hier absolut falsch läuft ist die Tatsache, dass man überhaupt dafür angezeigt werden kann, wenn man einen Fisch zurücksetzt, den man nicht verwerten kann. Denn letzteres ist der Fall, der Kollege hat einen Fisch zurückgesetzt, den er nicht verwerten kann. War aber mit der Absicht am Wasser, einen Fisch zu fangen.

Wo ich jetzt überhaupt kein Verständnis für habe, weshalb ich dich und deinen Beitrag anklage, ist die Tatsache, dass du diese Person derart kritisierst weil sie Bilder von ihrem Fang zeigt. Es ist vollkommen legitim ein Foto von einem Fisch zu machen und diesen zu präsentieren. Das gehört zum Angeln genauso dazu, wie der Haken im Wasser. Das ist vielleicht nichts jedermanns Sache, es ist aber eine gängige Praxis und das solltest du lernen zu akzeptieren. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ein Verein wie PETA eine News mit falschen Aussagen in die Welt kotzt und es Angler gibt, die diese aufgreifen und sich gegenseitig jetzt zerfleischen. Anstatt auf uns zu zeigen, sollten wir endlich lernen, zusammen zu halten und auch andere Meinungen und Einstellungen (bis zu einem gewissen Grad) akzeptieren. 

Und ein Foto von einem Fisch zu machen und dies zu präsentieren kann doch beim besten Willen kein Unding sein, ich bitte euch. (Und nicht jeder verfolgt im Netz die juristischen Belange so genau, wie wir es hier im Anglerboard können. Das Wissen haben die wenigsten Angler, vergesst das bitte nicht)




honeybee schrieb:


> Ich muss nicht mit jedem gefangenen Fisch an die Öffentlichkeit gehen.


Du bist nicht das Maß der Dinge, das sollte dir vielleicht mal bewusst sein. Es gibt auch andere Angler(innen) als dich, die da anders denken. Und dazu gehört eben der Großteil der Angler(innen). 



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> also peta noch mal nach-denken ----da ist noch luft nach oben


Die 200€ sind uninteressant, wenn die dadurch entstandene kostenlose Werbung einen solchen Wirkungsgrad erzielt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Die 200€ sind uninteressant, wenn die dadurch entstandene kostenlose Werbung einen solchen Wirkungsgrad erzielt.


Du hast das begriffen im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen, wie die PETA-Propaganda funktioniert..


----------



## Saltywata (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



> Die 200€ sind uninteressant, wenn die dadurch entstandene kostenlose Werbung einen solchen Wirkungsgrad erzielt.



Richtig, auf der anderen Seite muss man sich auch klar machen, was das über den Verein sagt. Es ist die berühmte kleine Gruppe, die sehr laut schreit und sehr aggressiv auftritt, aber eben keine anderen operativen Möglichkeiten hat um zu wirken. 
Ich will das nicht verharmlosen mediale Präsenz ist in diesem Kampf alles,  deshalb muss eigentlich gerade in der gegenwärtigen Lage mit den Fischen in die Öffentlichkeit um Flagge zu zeigen...mir fehlt hier ein Smiley mit einem Säbel |supergri ...
Wenn Angeln an sich schon ein politischer Akt ist bzw. zu diesem gemacht wird, muss man auch seine Sache vertreten. Ich habe als Angler im Gegensatz zu den PETAs einen Sachkunde-Nachweis, zählt das denn gar nichts?|rolleyes
Will sagen, ich bin berechtigt und übe ein Recht aus und dafür bekomme ich im Zweifelsfall eine Anzeige als hätte ich Unfallopfer an der Autobahn fotografiert. - Das kann es, unabhängig davon wie man zu Fangfotos steht, nicht sein. 



> Ändert nix dran, dass PETAS Propaganda leider sehr gut funktioniert, dem aber seitens der Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei leider nix entgegengesetzt wird.



Völlig klar und dazu kommt noch, das Angler eben das schwächste Glied in der Kette sind. An die Hochseeflotten geht keiner ran, genauso wenig an die Massentierhaltung zur Bruzzlererzeugung, aber wehe du gehst ans Wasser ohne Messer, Totschläger, Papiere, Maßband, Lösezange, Unterfangkescher...und machst dann noch ein Foto mit dem Smartphone von der gequälten Kreatur. 

Keine Verbände = Keine Lobby
Keine Lobby      = Kein Einfluss auf Politik

Aber soweit ich das hier sehe sagen sich ja zumindest einige Verbände vom DAFV los um das Heft des Handelns zurückzubekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Viel zu wenig, viel zu spät, viel zu harmlos...

Leider....

Aber besser als gar nix....


----------



## honeybee (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Strich unten


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



honeybee schrieb:


> Es gibt auch gute Aktionen von Peta und deren Mitgliedern.


welche.........


----------



## honeybee (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Sternchen


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Wieso?
Klare Frage - und keine Antwort.

Danke.

Was gefunden - das vielleicht??
https://www.facebook.com/PETADeutschland/posts/10156208966078643


----------



## honeybee (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Anführungszeichen


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Einfach recherchieren und jemand finden, der mal eine von PETA bei ihrer Propaganda ausgelobte Belohnung je erhalten hätte..



honeybee schrieb:


> Es gibt auch gute Aktionen von Peta und deren Mitgliedern.


Ist Dein Gutes Recht, PETA toll zu finden.

Dann beschäftige Dich bitte mal mit deren  Grundlagen (KEINERLEI Nutzung von Tieren (auch keine Blindenhunde, Haustiere, Honig, Leder etc.) auf Grundlage des Antispeziesismus, selbstverständlich abschaffen von Jagd, Angeln etc.).

Das Zitat Haferbeck hier nochmal:


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Der hat in einem Satz ganz klar formuliert was die wollen:
> ""*Peta will natürlich die Abschaffung der Angelei, und das geht Peu a Peu  indem man eben zunächst erstmal die Stigmatisierung der Angelei voranbringt*."



Ich gestehe Dir auch als "Anglerin" zu, trotzdem PETA toll zu finden..

Da wundert mich dann auch mancher andere Beitrag nicht mehr

Ich gestehe mir zu, ab hier darüber mit Dir nicht mehr zu diskutieren..


----------



## honeybee (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Textzeichen


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ich mause mir mal die Schlussbemerkung von Thomas#h
> 
> Medienkompetenz
> 
> ...



So isses...
Wer Propaganda kann so wie PETA, der kanns halt...:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> https://www.peta.de/peta-anzeige-ge...ro-geldbusse-fuer-fischquaelerei#.Wjl4klXiaM9
> "200 Euro Geldbuße" in Überschrift,"Tierquäler bestraft" im ersten Satz.......




Und man sieht ja, wie sie wirkt......


----------



## honeybee (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

:c:c:c:c:c:c

Ach egal....ich habe zu tun, Mein Nachbar hat mir gerade 8 Tauben gebracht, die wollen versorgt werden,


----------



## grubenreiner (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich muss mich damit auch nicht beschäftigen, weil es mich NICHT interessiert.
> 
> 
> Einige Aktionen von dieser Organisation sind gut....nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> ...



Einige Mißstände die diese Organisation anprangert sind real, ja.
Keine derer Aktionen ist gut, hat wirklich etwas bewirkt für die Leidtragenden sondern nur für die Kasse der Organisation.
Es ist ein Geschäftsmodell, über Spenden durch Emotionen gute Gehälter für einige Involvierte zu generieren, dass dabei klassische Merkmale des Extremismus, Rechtsbrüche, Diffamierungen und Schlimmeres (man denke an die psychisch stark angeschlagenen Opfer von Einbrüchen in Ställe und Hofgebäude zu Propagandamaterial beschaffung, sprich Filme drehen etc.) sind dabei Kollateralschäden.
Jeder (!) Andersdenkende vom Angler zum landwirt zum Haustierbesitzer früher oder später der Leidtragende.
Wenn Peta durch genügend willig unwissende unterstützt wird ist es rum mit angeln, rum mit Anglerboard, rum mit Hund zu Hause, rum mit Tauben vom Nachbarn und sogar rum mit Honigbienen (honeybee). KEINERLEI tierische Nutzung ist deren Ziel. 

Insofern, wenn du etwas gut finden willst, wenn du etwas öffentlich verbreiten, gut heisen, anprangern oder was auch immertun willst (und genau das tust du mit einem Posting im Internet, sei es Anglerboard oder sonstwo) dann hast du meiner Meinung nach schon fast die Pflicht dich vorher auch darüber zumindest grundlegend zu informieren. Ein "hab darauf keine Lust, interesiiert mich nicht" kann ich da wirklich nicht gut oder akzeptabel finden.

Nichts für Ungut, wie man so schön sagt, aber das geht so einfach nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Danke Dir für ein für mich komplett nachvollziehbares Posting..


----------



## honeybee (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Punkt


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



honeybee schrieb:


> Schrieb ich von anderen? Tat ich das? Nein?


In dem Moment, wo du mit einer _herablassenden Art_ Leute angehst, die ihre Fische fotografieren und diese öffentlich präsentieren, stellst du dich gegen einen Großteil der Angler und erweckst den Anschein, über diese zu stehen. Es wirkt herablassend und als sei deine Meinung das Maß der Dinge. Wenn dem nicht so sein soll, dann solltest du an deiner Wortwahl arbeiten. (auch ich darf mich von dieser Kritik nicht befreien)

Du schießt des öfteren mit deinen Beiträgen gegenüber Anglern, die ihre Fische gerne präsentieren. Das präsentieren ist aber eine gängige Praxis in der Angelei und in vielen Fällen auch notwendig, wenn man Öffentlichkeitsarbeit "pro Angeln" betreiben möchte. Ganz gleich ob es für das eigene Ego ist oder anderweitig, es ist vollkommen legitim und war auch schon immer so. 
Und in dem Moment, wo du dich gegen einen Großteil der Angler stellst oder abwertend sprichst, darf du dich nicht wundern, wenn Gegenwind kommt. Die PETA ist nun einmal ein Feind des Anglers, denn sie möchten das Angeln und auch jede anderweitige Nutzung/Haltung von Tieren untersagen. Da spielt es keine Rolle, ob die auch gute Dinge umgesetzt haben. So zuwider mir dieser Vergleich auch sein mag... Auch Hitler hat Autobahnen gebaut.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Wir Angler sollten uns nicht gegenseitig an den Kragen gehen. Statt dessen sollten wir die Meinung unseres gegenüber, der anders tickt aber das selbe Hobby hat, größtenteils hinnehmen und akzeptieren. Wir müssen nicht gleich darüber denken, ob man jeden Fisch mit nimmt oder zurücksetzt oder ob man dieses gar der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert. Aber wir sollten den Angler, der von dem gemeinsamen Feind PETA angegangen wird, nicht auch noch an den Pranger stellen.





honeybee schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich seid ihr alle schon Peta verblendet und habt eine Anti-Schützer Syndrom.


Mir geht es weniger um PETA, sondern um uns Angler. Die PETA können wir nicht ändern. Wir können aber in unseren Reihen versuchen, es besser zu machen.




honeybee schrieb:


> Auch Angler sind nicht der Nabel der Welt und das Maß aller Dinge.


Angler sind nicht das Maß der Dinge. Aber wir befinden uns hier in einem Bereich für und von Anglern und dem größten Treffpunkt der Deutschen Angler. Uns geht es in erster Linie ums Angeln und auch darum, unsere Interessen zu vertreten. Wenn aus den eigenen Reihen geschossen wird, dann wird auch der Mund aufgemacht.




honeybee schrieb:


> In Zeiten, wo Peta einen Kampf führt, gegen die Angler, ist man selber dran schuld wenn man provoziert (bewusst oder unbewusst) und sie damit so füttert.


Das halte ich für nicht richtig.
Was falsch läuft, ist die Tatsache, dass PETA überhaupt derart Gewicht hat. Das wir Angler nicht selbst entscheiden dürfen, ob wir einen Fisch zurücksetzen oder entnehmen. Und das es Angler gibt, die sich auch noch nach den Maßstäben der PETA richten.

Es darf erst gar nicht soweit kommen, dass man sich vor PETA in acht nehmen muss. Schuld ist man meiner Meinung nach nur dann, wenn man dieses ohne weiteres hinnimmt und man sich dem beugt. Und vor allem, wenn man auch noch andere Angler kritisiert, wenn diese sich nicht nach den PETA Regel beugen. 




honeybee schrieb:


> Und wäre das Foto nicht in die örtliche Presse gegangen, gäbe es auch keine "Propaganda", "Werbung" und was Euch sonst noch für Titel einfällt.
> Dann hätte Peta gar keine Plattform gehabt um wieder in die Öffentlichkeit zu treten.


Fast jeder Angler macht Fotos von seinen Fängen und präsentiert diese. Und ein Großteil davon macht sich auch keine weiteren Gedanken darüber, wenn er einen Fisch zurücksetzt. Demnach gibt es - egal ob dieser Herr es nun in die Öffentlichkeit gebracht hat oder nicht - immer Futter für PETA. Denn die Marketingmühle muss weiter laufen. Ob etwas getan worden ist, was rechts war oder nicht, interessiert PETA nicht. Schaue dir den aktuellen Fall mit Matze Koch an. Großes Brimborium in allen Medien, eine (angebliche) Anzeige gegen MK bezüglich Catch & Release mit einem Video als Quelle, welches in den Niederlanden gedreht worden ist, wo Catch & Release erlaubt ist. Eine Anzeige, die von vorne herein keine Gewichtung haben wird. Aber es ist in den Medien und nur das zählt.

Du kannst noch so sehr alles richtig machen, sobald du in den Medien auftauchst und zufällig von denen entdeckt wirst, besteht die Gefahr einer Anzeige.

Edit:
@grubenreiner Ich liebe deine Beiträge. Besser und sachlicher auf den Punkt gebracht, danke dir


----------



## grubenreiner (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



honeybee schrieb:


> Doch hier in einigen Schweinemastanlagen hat es was bewirkt. Also bitte nicht schon wieder pauschalisieren.
> 
> 
> Ist das AB auch
> ...




Wirklich? wenn ja entschuldige ich mich in dem Punkt und lasse mich gerne belehren. Hast du dazu einen Link/ Material oder ähnliches? Ich verfolge deren Aktionen und Reaktionen recht genau aber da ist mir dann was durch die Lappen gegangen. 


Ja, stimmt. Aber das AB gibt nicht vor eine "schützende" "Spendenorganisation" zu sein und wird auch nicht fälschlicherweise als solche betitelt oder tritt als solche auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Gut die Medien/Kampagnefähigkeit von PETA zusammen gefasst, Dennis!

Die Ergebnisse sieht man ja..


----------



## gründler (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

...........

|wavey:


----------



## honeybee (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Sinnlos


----------



## Saltywata (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



> Es gibt auch gute Aktionen von Peta und deren Mitgliedern.
> Auch Angler sind nicht der Nabel der Welt und das Maß aller Dinge.



Da fällt mir der alte Witz ein: 
Treffen sich zwei Grüne, sagt der eine: "Du weißte ich hab gehört Hitler war gar nicht so schlimm!" Sagt der andere: "Nee, das stimmt der war gar nicht so schlimm, aber das mit den Autobahnen, das hätte er lassen sollen." 

Die Argumentation mit der Provokation läuft analog zu: "Sie wollte es doch auch, sie hat einen Minirock getragen." Ich glaube du hast aus den Augen verloren, dass die Aggression von der PETA als NGO ausgeht, nicht von den Anglern.
Will sagen man geht nicht mit Fundamentalisten um, in dem man sie versucht zu besänftigen, es gibt bei einer totalen Position wie sie die PETA vertritt kein Appeasement. Man kann doch als Angler nicht ernsthaft versuchen mit einer Organisation friedlich zu koexistieren, die versucht das Angeln an sich abzuschaffen und das man damit in einem Angelforum wenig Freunde findet sollte auch klar sein. 

Angeln ist sicherlich nicht der Nabel der Welt, sondern ein nettes Freizeitvergnügen, aber soweit ich es verstanden habe ist der Gedankenaustausch ums Angeln Sinn und Zweck dieses Forums, da kann man sich kaum darüber  beschweren das hier in erster Linie von dieser Warte aus gedacht wird. Ob die Damen und Herren von PETA sonst alten Leuten über die Straße helfen, bei der freiwilligen Feuerwehr sind oder sich sonst wie umtun ist in diesem Kontext zu vernachlässigen. Das entscheidende ist sie gehen Leuten mit unberechtigten Anzeigen auf die Nüsse, die ihrem Hobby nachgehen ohne geltendes Gesetz zu brechen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich finde den Artikel gut, denn es regt zum nachdenken an. Ich muss nicht mit jedem gefangenen Fisch an die Öffentlichkeit gehen.



Wenn du das für dich allein(!) so siehst, ist's doch vollkommen ok und legitim. 

Nur gestattete anderen dann bitte auch, ihr Ding zu leben..und wenn dass das posten von Fischen beinhaltet, ist das auch legitim.

Nur mit gegenseitiger Toleranz,kann man dem ausufernden Peta Irrsinn in D die Stirn bieten.


----------



## hecht99 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich finde den Artikel gut, denn es regt zum nachdenken an. Ich muss nicht mit jedem gefangenen Fisch an die Öffentlichkeit gehen.



Wie will man denn ohne Öffentlichkeitsarbeit neue "Mitstreiter" bzw. Nachwuchs für den Verein finden? 

 Und wer weiß denn von uns, was der Angler dem Reporter erzählt hat und dieser daraus gemacht hat? Sind oft erhebliche Unterschiede...


----------



## hecht99 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Wenn ich das alles durchlese komm ich nur zu einem Schluss: Wenn uns *wir* als Angler bei so einem Thema gegenseitig den schwarzen Peter zuschieben und es nicht mal untereinander auf die Reihe bringen, wie sollen da Angler, Vereine, Verbände usw. gegen derartige Anzeigen auftreten? Wir sind doch alle zusammen zu *blöd *das wir wenigstens in einem Thema von einem "*Miteinander"* gegen die Gegner *aller Angler* reden können.

 @ Thomas: Du hast mit deinen Aussagen in den allermeisten Fällen so was von Recht. Warum hast du es dann nötig deine Kommentare derart stur als unausweichliche Lösung zu formulieren? Denn das würde alleine schon aus dem guten Inhalt ersichtlich sein und durch eine moderatere Art sich evtl. mehr einbrennen als das manche in den "Verteidigungsmodus" schalten.
 @honeybee: Du widersprichst dir mit "jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied" in den restlichen 10 Postings diesen Threads selbst. Lass doch dann jeden Angler selbst entscheiden und pranger Ihn nicht genauso an wie irgendwelche Birkenstockträger...

 Wenn eine Tier... Organisation dieses Thema durchliest, kommen sämtliche Mitarbeiter bis nach Sylvester vom Feiermodus nicht mehr raus. Da ergibt sich nur ein Bild von uns Anglern: "Ein zerstrittener Haufen"

 So jetzt jeder an die eigene Nase fassen, nachdenken und vielleicht den Arsch in der Hose haben und reagieren.


----------



## honeybee (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Komma


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



honeybee schrieb:


> Und wenn Euch doch soviel daran liegt, Peta zu vernichten, handlungsunfähig zu machen, vorzuführen etc.....
> Wie war das? Das AB finanziert sich von Werbeeinahmen?
> Dann schraubt die doch hoch oder gebt von Eurem Verdienst etwas ab. Gründet einen Fonds für von Peta gebeutelte Angler und zieht in den Krieg.
> Von mir aus......sammelt von jedem der Mitglieder 50 Cent oder einen Euro.
> ...



Sorry, aber das AB nimmt den eigentlich dafür Verantwortlichen in den Verbänden schon genug (Drecks) Arbeit ab.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ihr wollt und ihr wolltet es nicht verstehen und stellt mich jetzt an den Pranger.


Ich habe vorhin in einer Serie noch ein passendes Zitat gehört. Sinngemäß ging es in etwas wie folgt...


> Wenn du das nächste Mal das Gefühl hast, dass alle um dich herum verrückt sind...
> 
> ... dann einfach kurz kontrollieren, ob die Klinge noch auf deiner Seite der Tür ist!



Das Zitat bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen oder als Angriff sehen. Versuche es einfach mal auf dich wirken zu lassen. In erster Linie geht es um die fehlende Selbstreflektion. Dir will hier keine was böses. Aber wenn man wie wild um sich schlägt, dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn es zurück schlägt. Da geht es auch nicht um eine gewisse Wortgewandtheit.


----------



## honeybee (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin in einer Serie noch ein passendes Zitat gehört. Sinngemäß ging es in etwas wie folgt...
> 
> 
> Das Zitat bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen oder als Angriff sehen. Versuche es einfach mal auf dich wirken zu lassen. In erster Linie geht es um die fehlende Selbstreflektion. Dir will hier keine was böses. Aber wenn man wie wild um sich schlägt, dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn es zurück schlägt. Da geht es auch nicht um eine gewisse Wortgewandtheit.



Uhh????
Wer schlägt denn hier um sich? Vielleicht solltet auch ihr mal selbstreflektieren???

Ich bin raus, das war nicht der Sinn dieses Postings. Danke


----------



## Sharpo (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

|uhoh:


Selbst Schuld:

Frauen gehen knapp bekleidet in die Öffentlichkeit und werden belästigt. = Selbst Schuld?

Ein  Bürger hängt die Fahne des Landes Israel aus dem Fenster. Ein paar Palistänenser oder was auchimmer kommen vorbei und  verschaffen sich mit Gewalt zutritt zu Wohnung und...

Ein Bauer filmt das Schlachten eines Tieres. Ein paar Peta Jünger kommen vorbei und schlachten den Bauer. 
Selber Schuld?
Ok mal nicht ganz so krass...zeigen den Bauer an.
Selber Schuld?

Selber Schuld...

Wenn man Abends auf die Strasse geht und eins über die Rübe bekommt.

Einige Aktionen von Peta findest Du gut? 
[edit by Admin]


3x ******** und 1x gut = Organisation gut?


----------



## honeybee (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> |uhoh:
> 
> 
> Selbst Schuld:
> ...



Sehr schlechte Vergleiche.
Aber erzähle es ruhig Deiner Tapete oder Deinem Frisör.


----------



## Sharpo (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



honeybee schrieb:


> Sehr schlechte Vergleiche.
> Aber erzähle es ruhig Deiner Tapete oder Deinem Frisör.




Das sind keine schlechten Vergleiche. 
Sie gefallen Dir nur nicht.

Angler welche sich an gesetz ehalten sind es selber Schuld?
Ein Angler welcher Angeln geht ist es selber Schuld angezeigt zu werden?
Selber Schuld, weshalb geht er auch Angeln.

Denn genau dort landen wir mit dem Argument Selbst Schuld!


----------



## Nordan (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Eigentlich müsste man JEDEN gefangen Fisch zu Zeitungen schicken und posten: *natürlich wieder zurückgesetzt*.
Das ganze Internet überfluten. So lange, bis sogar SpendenPetra aufgibt.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Spätestens mit der Erfüllung von Godwins Law ist der thread völlig aus dem Ruder gelaufen und die diskussion beendet. Mit kruden Nazivergleichen beweist man nur, dass man keine richtigen Argumente hat. Reisst euch bitte zusammen. Meinungsfreiheit ist nicht immer bequem und nicht alles was hinkt ist ein Vergleich. Ich appelliere an die Admins zum schließen des Threads weil alles, aber auch wirklich alles gesagt wurde.


----------



## honeybee (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das sind keine schlechten Vergleiche.
> Sie gefallen Dir nur nicht.



Warum sie mir nicht gefallen?[edit by Admin]
@ Kochtopf
gut geschrieben


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Auch wenn es mir gefällt, wie sich manche hier entlarven, jetzt wird der Ton untereinander wieder eine Stufe runter gefahren.

Danke ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Ich habe die entsprechenden Punkte UND darauf verweisende Antworten gelöscht.

Und eine klare Ansage gemacht..

Die zählt, der/die näxte hat Punkte, *der meint das diskutieren zu müssen oder weiter persönlich zu werden.*


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Bis jetzt von User "hecht99" unangefochten bestes u vernuenftigstes Post zu dem Thema gehoert. Danke an ihn dafuer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Mir reichts jetzt echt. 

Honeybee und sharpo haben in diesem Thread Schreibvverbot ab hier.


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Guten Abend,

Der Fakt " Peta spricht sich generell für ein Verbot des Angelns aus " ist , so hoffe ich , allgemein bekannt. Bekannt sollte auch sein das wir mit unserer "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" , hier das inflationäre zeigen von Fangfotos , die Munition für PETA incl. ihrer "Werbung" liefern. Die Medien werden aufmerksam und genauso die Politik.. Die Folgen daraus sind ebenfalls bekannt.

Jahrzehntelang blieb unser (Angel)Treiben im verborgenen.Kein Aas interessierte sich für uns .. Seidem nun fast jeder Petriejünger debil grinsend jeden Fisch aufmerksamkeitheischelnt in die Kamera hält ist das grundlegend anders geworden...

Aber gut , Fotos und angeln gehören laut aktueller Denkweise zusammen.. Nicht nur das diese Denkweise wahrscheinlich helfen wird uns das anglerische Genick zu brechen - Es stellt sich die leise die Frage wie unsere angelnden Väter u. Großväter die Angelzeit so ohne Fotos überhaupt überleben konnten..

Fazit: Jana sagt "selber schuld" Bezogen auf die Tatsache das wir die Munition für das petanische Erschießungskommando liefern .... Recht hat se ...


----------



## fishhawk (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Hallo,

ich bin zwar auch niemand, den es danach drängt in der Öffentlichkeit mit Fangfotos zu posieren, nehme daran aber auch keinen Anstoß. Jeder wie es ihm gefällt.

Wer dann allerdings den Reportern auch noch unbedingt diktieren muss, dass der Fisch gezielt beangelt und dann doch zurückgesetzt wurde, hat wohl wirklich nichts kapiert.

Als ob es die Fälle Augenthaler, Mühlheim Ruhr etc. nie gegeben hätte.

Deshalb kann ich der Überschrift nur zustimmen: "Selber schuld".

Fangfotos kenne ich übrigens schon seit den 60er Jahren. Die waren zwar meist noch schwarz-weiß und überwiegend in F&F, AFZ-Fischwaid oder Händlerkatalogen zu bewundern, aber die Fänger von damals hätten meist nie Probleme wegen C&R bekommen, da die Fische i.d.R. tot waren. Verboten war es damals aber auch nicht.

Wer gerne Fotos veröffentlicht, soll das m.E. ruhig tun. Es kann aber sicher nicht schaden sich vorher Gedanken zu machen, was man für Zusatzinformationen veröffentlichen will. 

Der Feind liest wahrscheinlich mit.


----------



## magi (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> Der Fakt " Peta spricht sich generell für ein Verbot des Angelns aus " ist , so hoffe ich , allgemein bekannt. Bekannt sollte auch sein das wir mit unserer "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" , hier das inflationäre zeigen von Fangfotos , die Munition für PETA incl. ihrer "Werbung" liefern. Die Medien werden aufmerksam und genauso die Politik.. Die Folgen daraus sind ebenfalls bekannt.
> 
> ...



|stolz:   Endlich mal wieder ein sachlicher Post zu dem EIGENTLICHEN Thema des Threads... Vielleicht können mir die öffentlich posenden C&R-Verfechter – es geht mir hier explizit um deutsche Gewässer/Fangsituationen - mal erklären, inwieweit das Betreten einer zumindest rechtlichen Grauzone als positive Öffentlichkeitsarbeit verstanden werden soll?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Es gibt keine Grauzone, Bayern Entnahmegebot, S-H und Saarland C+R-Verbot im Gesetz, in allen anderen BL kann man auch nach Fischereigesetz (unterschiedliche Anforderungen) zurücksetzen.

Dazu mehr von Juristen:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329760


----------



## Fruehling (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4766226&postcount=92

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4766253&postcount=93

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4766261&postcount=94

Ganze DREI sinnvolle Postings hintereinander!

Es MUSS kurz vor Weihnachten sein...


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Seite 20, auch ein Jurist ganz aktuell zu einer Verfahrenseinstellung:
http://www.rhfv.de/uploads/media/RHFV_Info_4-2017.pdf


----------



## magi (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Na klar gibt es rechtliche Grauzonen und zwar überall da, wo es nicht explizit verboten ist. Rechtlich abgesichert bist du z.B. auch in NRW nicht - deshalb Grauzone, da Ermessensache der Justiz bei potenzieller Anzeige...Darf ich mir noch Hoffnungen auf eine Antwort zu meiner eigentliche Frage machen?

Edit: Gut, dass Thomas einen aktuellen Link zu einem NRW-Vorwurf verlinkt hat. Jeder, der lesen kann, sollte nun in der Lage sein zu verstehen, dass das Ganze nur eingestellt wurde, weil der Protagonist glaubhaft machen konnte, dass er im Algemeinen mit Verwertungsabsicht angeln geht. Ohne Verwertungsabsicht zu angeln ist rechtlich nicht abgesichert bzw. illegal. Und das müsste ein großes und öffendliches Forum, ungeachtet der eigenen Sichtweise, auch anerkennen. Hier lesen schließlich auf Jungangler mit...Stichwort Vorbildfunktion


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Zur gesamten C&R Thematik gibt es ein schönes Zitat ( Ich weiß leider den Verfasser nicht mehr) welches das Problem in meinen Augen super zusammenfasst :

*""Fangen - Freilassen - Fresse halten und wir hätten das Problem garnicht""*


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Es gibt keine Grauzone, entweder es ist verboten der nicht. In Bayern, S-H und Saarland ja, sonst nicht. .. 

Link zu den juristischen Arbeiten einfach mal anklicken und lesen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Seite 20, auch ein Jurist ganz aktuell zu einer Verfahrenseinstellung:
> http://www.rhfv.de/uploads/media/RHFV_Info_4-2017.pdf



Geil, wie er im Schreiben an die Staatsanwaltschaft sinngemäß erklärt, dass im Gesetz nur geregelt sei, dass Fische schonend zurückgesetzt werden müssen, die das gesetzlich festgesetzte Mindestmaß noch nicht erreicht hätten oder sonst zu schonen wären. 

Das Entnahmeverbot gemäß § 23 in Verbindung mit den §§ 1-4 der Landesfischereiverordnungfür Nordrhein-Westfalen führe  aber entgegen dem Fehlverständnis der Behörde nicht zu irgendwie gearteten Entnahmegebot für alle übrigen Fische. 

Geilst der folgende Satz dann, in dem er klarstellt, dass das  eigentlich auch für juristisch nicht geschulte Behördenvertreter zu verstehen sei es aber wohl leider der Unteren Fischereibehörde der Stadt Düsseldorf dieses Verständnis fehle....

Nix Grauzone, Einstellung danach erster Klasse nach 170/2..


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Und auch der Fall hier genauso, nachlesbar:
Einstellung, unschuldig, keine Strafe....

Keine Grauzone

Einfach nur richtig informieren...


----------



## magi (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Deine Meinung Thomas, nur Deine Meinung. Da würde ich mich in keinster Weise drauf verlassen


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

FAKTEN!!
Einstellung im Fall hier, Einstellung im Fall RHFV - die Links sind doch da, dann lies das doch einfach auch..

Im Fall RHFV ist ja sogar die Anwaltbegründung dabei, nach der eingestellt wurde:
Noch eindeutiger geht nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



> Seite 20, auch ein Jurist ganz aktuell zu einer Verfahrenseinstellung:



Der letzte Absatz auf Seite 20 ist aber auch ziemlich eindeutig.

Deshalb hat der Kamerad aus Thüringen wohl lieber die 200 € gezahlt.

Wenn ihn der Reporter richtig zitiert hat, war das wohl die klügere Entscheidung.

Es geht ja nicht um das Zurücksetzten an sich, sondern um die Motivation zum Fang und die Begleitumstände des C&R.


----------



## magi (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Im Fall RHFV hast du Recht, da dem Gericht wohl C&D plausiebel erschien. Ansonsten würde mir auch bessere Dinge einfallen, als 200 € für eine Verfahrenseinstellung auf den Kopf zu hauen. Da würde ich eher sagen Glück gehabt. Aber seis drum, ich warte immer noch auf eine Antwort, warum 100% C&R ein positives Bild in der Öffentlichkeit erzeugen soll...


----------



## magi (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Ich meinte nicht dich Wilhelm, alles gut. War eher an Thomas 
gerichtet


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Rehi,


bastido schrieb:


> Nö, hat se nicht, Bilder von Fängen gab es schon in Zeitungen, da war an P noch gar nicht zu denken.
> 
> Zu dieser Zeit gab es nur einen winzigen Bruchteil an Bildern wie heutzutage. Die Fachliteratur in denen diese Bilder zu sehen waren bekamen fast ausschließlich nur Angler zu sehen. Die breite Öffentlichkeit bekam davon nichts mit ( Desinteresse)
> Angelei fand fast nur im Verborgenen statt...
> ...


----------



## ronram (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geil, wie er im Schreiben an die Staatsanwaltschaft sinngemäß erklärt, dass im Gesetz nur geregelt sei, dass Fische schonend zurückgesetzt werden müssen, die das gesetzlich festgesetzte Mindestmaß noch nicht erreicht hätten oder sonst zu schonen wären.
> 
> Das Entnahmeverbot gemäß § 23 in Verbindung mit den §§ 1-4 der Landesfischereiverordnungfür Nordrhein-Westfalen führe  aber entgegen dem Fehlverständnis der Behörde nicht zu irgendwie gearteten Entnahmegebot für alle übrigen Fische.
> 
> ...


Ja perfekt, noch etwas zum Ausdrucken.
Hab zwar schon u.a. das LFischG und die LFischVO mit dabei am Wasser...und damit tatsächlich schon mal jemanden davon überzeugt, dass ich nicht alles entnehmen muss.
Aber hey, jetzt muss ich mir keinen Knoten mehr in die Zunge argumentieren um skeptische Kollegen von der Nichtexistenz eines Abknüppelgebotes zu überzeugen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



ronram schrieb:


> Ja perfekt, noch etwas zum Ausdrucken.
> Hab zwar schon u.a. das LFischG und die LFischVO mit dabei am Wasser...und damit tatsächlich schon mal jemanden davon überzeugt, dass ich nicht alles entnehmen muss.
> Aber hey, jetzt muss ich mir keinen Knoten mehr in die Zunge argumentieren um skeptische Kollegen von der Nichtexistenz eines Abknüppelgebotes zu überzeugen.


gerne geschehen und verlinkt,,,

Auch von per se schlechten Verbänden kann mal Nützliches kommen..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von &quot;Selbst schuld&quot;*

Mit passiven wegducken und gegenseitigen anpixxen werden wir rein gar nix erreichen.

Peta attackiert auch Hege-/Königsfischen, Ferienaktionen etc. mit ihrem Substanzlosen Mist..soll das jetzt auch in "do it in the Dark" Manier veranstaltet werden, Pressesperre u.ä.?

Peta ists wurscht, ob du den Fisch in die Pfanne haust oder digital "verwertest"

Du sollst nach deren kranker Logik überhaupt nicht angeln.

Gegen solche ideologisch wirr tickenden Flachpfeifen kannst du mit wegducken nicht argumentieren...hat noch nie funktioniert, im Gegenteil.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Honeybee und sharpo dürfen hier nicht posten - dann wird auch nicht über sie gepostet.

Traurig, das man sowas noch erwähnen muss.........

Ich entschuldige mich bei Honeybee und Sharpo, das nicht früher gemerkt zu haben. Wurde gelöscht....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Umso wichtiger ist es hier auf den oben trefflich #6 aufgezeigten Pfaden zu wandern.

1: Großer kapitaler Fisch, Fang des Lebens usw. -> töten, Pfannenabsicht etc. -> Foto machen.

2: Kleiner untermaßiger Fisch muss per LaFiG allermeist zurückgesetzt werden -> C&R per Gesetz -> (Einhand)Foto machen dabei ist am lebendigen Fisch regelkonform u. erlaubt. Hinweis: untermaßig

3: Großer Laich- o. Milch-schwangerer (Edel-)Fisch ist in LaFiG oder auch vielen spezifischen Gewässerordnungen extra zu schonen -> C&R per Anordnung -> (Einhand)Foto machen dabei vom lebendigen Fisch ist regelkonform u. erlaubt. Hinweis: extrem laichschwanger

4. Alle anderen Aktionen muss jemand für sich selber entscheiden. Und:

5. Irgendwelche eigenmächtigen Entscheidungen u. "Anmaßungen" werden schon mal gar nicht dokumentiert u. protokolliert. :g


----------



## magi (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



bastido schrieb:


> Herrlich, klassischer Anglerschizophrenietröt und ein Grund weshalb wir in der Öffentlichkeit so schlecht vertreten sind. Das Anliegen des TE ist mir schon klar, haut es doch in die selbe Kerbe wie *die *Berliner die keine Rettungsgasse können, *die* deutschen Jammerer oder *die *deutschen Fleischmacher welche unser Ansehen in Norwegen beschädigen. Und nun "selber Schuld", alles unsägliche Pauschalierungen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo du gerade schön das Thema Intoleranz anführst: 

Ich toleriere jeden Angler, der sich umsichtig verhält oder zumindest Manns genug seinen Unfug nicht an die große Glocke zu hängen. Ganz gleich ob, C&R, C&D oder "ich nehme mit was ich kriegen kann im Rahmen der erlaubten Mindestmaße/-fangmengen". Diese ganze sch.. Selbstdarstellung hat mMn maßgeblich dazu beigetragen, das uns die Fanatiker auf der Liste stehen haben. In den 80er und 90er jahren wurde reichlich (Weiß)Fisch zurück gesetzt ---> hat keine Sau interessiert.


----------



## oberfranke (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Eigentlich wollte ich mich an dieser Diskussion - gut eigentlich ist es keine Diskussion sondern, naja  lassen wir das- nicht beteiligen. 

 Aber einfach mal klicken. Besonders der erste Link hat ein richtig gutes Schlusswort. 
http://lfvbayern.de/fischen/angelfi...igenverantwortung-in-strengen-regeln-818.html

http://lfvbayern.de/fischen/angelfi...n-fischen-moeglichkeiten-und-zwaenge-855.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Berichteten wir bereits 2015:
Selbst Bayern wacht auf: 
Spaß, Hege und Pflege 
oder 
„Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“

Inhaltlich stimme ich gerade dem verlinkten letzten Absatz definitiv NICHT zu.

Statt gegen eigene Leute vorzugehen und die zu diskreditieren, wäre der Kampf für besser Gesetze Aufgabe, welche Anglern Entscheidungsfreiheit bringen, Aufgabe eines LV..


Wobei das mit dem Fall hier eh nix zu tun hat:
*Verfahren wurde eingestellt, es gab keine Strafe, Angler gilt weiterhin als unschuldig...
*





PS:


			
				magi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich toleriere jeden Angler, der sich umsichtig verhält oder zumindest Manns genug seinen Unfug nicht an die große Glocke zu hängen.


Du "tolerierst" also die, welche Deine Meinung teilen? 
Ich dachte immer, tolerant muss man gegenüber denen mit anderer Meinung sein?
Evtl. hab ich das aber missverstanden...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Aber einfach mal klicken. Besonders der erste Link hat ein richtig gutes Schlusswort.



Aber auch nur, wenn man die Zerrissenheit bei dieser Thematik weiter befeuern möchte..man möchte anscheinend noch mehr ideolgische Grabenkämpfe.


----------



## oberfranke (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

*



			edit by Admin - kein direktes einstellen fremder Inhalte, Urheberrecht
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


Genau so ist es.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Das löschen hatte KEINERLEI inhaltliche Gründe!!!

Geht nur um Urheberrecht etc..

Das ist mir wichtig, weil ich Dir inhaltlich ja zustimme.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Durch diesen inflationären Foto-Hype liefern wir die Munition gegen uns. Braucht man wirklich so viel Selbstdarstellung?
> [...]
> Wozu auch, ist doch wirklich nichts Besonderes.


Wenn man solche Aussagen tätigt, sollte man auch überlegen, wie es jemand anderen damit gehen kann. Wir alle haben eine eigene Meinung, Empfindungen, Wünsche und Ideen. Aber die haben auch andere. Und diese decken sich vielleicht nicht mit den unseren. Demnach mag ein 70er Hecht für dich nichts besonderes sein, auch für mich ist es das nicht (mehr). Aber für jemand anderen mag es dennoch ein ganz besonderer Fisch sein. Ganz gleich ob er noch nie einen in der Größe gefangen hat oder weil er den vielleicht mit seinem Bruder, Enkel oder dem Nachbarsjungen gefangen hat. 

Es kann für ihn, ganz gleich aus welchen Grund auch immer, ein besonderes Erlebnis sein, welches er gerne als Foto festhält und stolz zeigt. Das ist doch was *schönes*, oder etwa nicht? Ich erfreue mich wirklich diverser Fangbilder, wenn ich dem Bild entnehmen kann, wie sehr der Fänger sich freut. Oder wenn diese Fotos richtig toll geschossen sind. Einen gewissen Stil haben. Sich von anderen abheben. Man dem Fänger ansieht, dass es ein besonderer Fang war.

Allein mit diesen Gedanken im Hinterkopf, komme ich zu der Antwort auf deine Frage: "Braucht man wirklich so viel Selbstdarstellung?" -- *JA, wenn es den Fänger glücklich macht!*




magi schrieb:


> Aber seis drum, ich warte immer noch auf eine Antwort, warum 100% C&R ein positives Bild in der Öffentlichkeit erzeugen soll...


Wieso wird hier von 100% gesprochen?
Aber spielt auch keine Rolle. Schaue dir an, wie es in den Niederlanden läuft. Dort wird Catch & Release gewünscht und gefördert. Das Foto - welches als Erinnerung dazu gehört - wird in diversen Broschüren zusätzlich erwähnt. Als Selbstverständlich, als Andenken, als etwas schönes. Die Medienpräsenz in den Niederlanden ist, was das Thema angeln angeht, eine sehr positive. Und wenn du im Sommer (und sogar im Winter) durch die Niederlanden fährst, wirst du an fast jeden Tag irgendwo Angler, Anglerinnen und nicht selten ganze Familien sehen, die ihre Ruten im Wasser haben.

Erst am Sonntag war dort eine ganze Bande voller Buben. Einer von denen hat sich getraut, uns anzusprechen und ich habe mich mit ihm auf Niederländisch unterhalten. Er hat fragen gestellt, war begeistert wie wir auf Snoek (Hecht) angeln und hat erzählt, dass die Jungs gerade auf Friedfisch angeln. Die Krönung war dann ein 94er Hecht, den ein Kollege zum Abschluss gefangen hat. Die ganze Bande stand um ihn herum und hat sich wie Bolle gefreut, als sie auch ein Foto von dem Kollegen mit dem Fisch machen durften. Eine schöne Geschichte, sehr harmonisch und typisch für die freundlichen Niederländer - in denen das C&R wirklich ein positives Bild hat. Die selbe Situation in Deutschland wäre eine ganz andere gewesen. Erst einmal wären die Jungs dort nicht am Angeln gewesen, sie dürfen es nicht. Und die Passanten hätten vermutlich mit dem Kopf geschüttelt oder dem Finger gezeigt, warum wir den Fisch zurückgesetzt haben.

Ob also etwas positiv oder negativ ist, liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Und das Auge des Betrachters PETA interessiert mich nicht. Für mich gelten am Wasser die Regel und Sitten der Angler.




magi schrieb:


> Ich toleriere jeden Angler, der sich umsichtig verhält oder zumindest Manns genug seinen Unfug nicht an die große Glocke zu hängen...


Das hat mit Toleranz nichts zu tun.
Bedeutung von Toleranz:


> Achtung und Duldung gegenüber anderen Auffassungen, Meinungen und Einstellungen.


Quelle: Google
Es hat nichts mit Toleranz zu tun, wenn du Dinge tolerierst, die nicht deiner Meinung entsprechen.

Ich z.b. toleriere es, dass Leute in DE ihre Kühltruhe mit Fischfängen füllen. Ich finde es nicht gut, mag es auch nicht gut heißen, toleriere es aber. Auch das gehört zum Angeln dazu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



bastido schrieb:


> Hast recht Thomas, hab es gelöscht.
> Ich bin nur immer wieder erstaunt, wie doch nur wenige erkennen, dass diese deutsche Gesetzgebung ursächlich für dieses ganze Übel ist. Von Verbänden, die diese Thesen unterstützen, mal ganz zu schweigen.
> Alles sehr traurig.


#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



> Hätte der Fänger einen toten Fisch präsentiert und gesagt der wäre jetzt Schweinefutter, hätte es weder Ärger mit der Justiz noch irgendein geartetes Medienecho gegeben.


ja, das ist pervers und zeigt die Wirkung der PETA-Propaganda..


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



bastido schrieb:


> Hätte der Fänger einen toten Fisch präsentiert und gesagt der wäre jetzt Schweinefutter, hätte es weder Ärger mit der Justiz noch irgendein geartetes Medienecho gegeben.


Das würde ich nicht einmal 100% so unterstreichen, auch wenn dies natürlich - wie du erwähnt hast - absurd ist.

Im Matze Koch Fall sieht man es ja am besten. Er wird wegen C&R angezeigt, dabei war er in den Niederlanden. Es ist keinerlei rechtliche Relevanz vorhanden. PETA nutzt es dennoch für ihr Medienecho. Es spielt bei PETA keine Rolle, ob rechtlich relevant oder nicht.

Bei dem aktuellen Fall hat der Kollege erwähnt, dass er den Fisch zurückgesetzt hat, weil er diesen nicht verwerten kann. Ich weiß nicht in welchen Bundesland er ist und wie da die Gesetzgebung ist. Aber bei uns in Niedersachsen hätte auch das rechtlich keinen Hand und Fuß um dafür angezeigt zu werden.

Lediglich die zerstrittene Anglerschaft mag das als passendes Argument sehen. #c


----------



## oberfranke (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Dann hätte sich sicherlich per Leserbrief usw. die Gruppe der Nichtangler und NichtPetas gemeldet.
".... unschuldige Tiere aus Spass fangen und dann achtlos an die Schweine verfüttern. Sinnloses abtöten, Mörder, Schweine fressen auch Mais und Kartoffeln, woanders hungern Menschen usw. usw. usw. ........" 

Allen Menschen recht getan ist eine Kunst die niemand kann.



Das Problem ist, dass die Mitte sich nicht richtig positioniert und immer wieder versagt.

So entstehen immer extreme Gruppen. 

Genauso entstanden extrem Grüne, extrem Linke, extrem Rechte, extrem Naturschützer, extrem Tierschützer, extrem dies, extrem das.

Ich betrachte uns Angler mal als "Mitteorientiert" unser Versagen und Uneinigkeit manifestiert sich durch uneinige, unfähige, unüberlegte, Verbände, Vereine usw. 
Somit schütten wir oftmals unbewußt Öl ins Feuer der extremen oftmals selbst ernannten Tier- und Naturschützer. 
Wenn es uns nicht gelingt uns endlich mal darzustellen und zwar so bis es auch die meisten kapiert haben wird es immer Problem geben. 

Ohne Angler und Jäger würde es weder Wild, Wald und Hecken, Fisch und intakte Gewässer geben. 
Warum? Weil Jäger und Angler das alles brauchen um ihrer Passion nachzugehen. Die haben ein direktes Interesse daran. Bisher habe ich noch keinen dieser Gutmenschen (Peta und Konsorten) aktiv bei der Gewässerpflege gesehen. Ich will hier daraus nicht das Recht ableiten, mit dem Tier, Fisch zu machen was wir wollen, aber wir haben verdammt nochmal ein Mitspracherecht.


----------



## magi (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du "tolerierst" also die, welche Deine Meinung teilen?
> Ich dachte immer, tolerant muss man gegenüber denen mit anderer Meinung sein?
> Evtl. hab ich das aber missverstanden...



Ich komme zu dem Schluss, dass du mich wohl missverstanden haben musst. Keine Sorge, da bist du scheinbar in guter Gesellschaft.

W[FONT=&quot]ie ich schrieb achte und/oder dulde ich jede Meinung und Interessenlage des Einzelnen (C&R mit und ohne Foto, C&D mit/ohne Foto oder auch Verwerten in jeweils erlaubten Rahmen). Was ich nicht toleriere, ist das öffentliche Bekenntnis und zur Schaustellung von Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht oder anderen, aus Sicht der Justiz oder des Fischereiberechtigten, illegalen Verhaltens, welches alle Angler angreifbar macht, ggf. diffamiert und den Gegnern Munition liefert. Darüber hinaus toleriere ich es nicht, dass aufgrund einiger weniger Selbstdarsteller etliche Gewässerbewirtschafter in NRW in den letzten Jahren ihre Gewässerordnung so angepasst haben, dass schon die selektive Entnahme ausdrücklich verboten ist, um ggf. auftretende Diskussionen im Keim zu ersticken. Warum soll ich so einen Sch.. gut heißen? Wer sein Ego so dringend aufpolieren muss, dem sei der Gang zum Psychologen empfohlen.

 [/FONT]


Bleiben wir doch bei der Version der von Dennis zum Thema Toleranz angeführten Google-Aussage: 



> Achtung und Duldung gegenüber anderen Auffassungen, Meinungen und Einstellungen.


Aber deine Schlussfolgerungen, Dennis, gefallen mir noch besser #t



> Es hat nichts mit Toleranz zu tun, wenn du Dinge tolerierst, die nicht deiner Meinung entsprechen.
> 
> Ich z.b. toleriere es, dass Leute in DE ihre Kühltruhe mit Fischfängen  füllen. Ich finde es nicht gut, mag es auch nicht gut heißen, toleriere  es aber. Auch das gehört zum Angeln dazu.


Der gravierende Unterschied ist der, dass das Füllen der Kühltruhe (im Rahmen der entsprechenden Höchstfangmengen/-mindestmaße) in DE völlig legal ist. Ich kenne keinen, der deshalb je verurteilt oder auch angezeigt wurde, weil er die erlaubte selbst gefangene Fischmenge verwertet hat. Da ist auch P und wie sie alle heißen machtlos - genauso wie es Extreme Tierrechts-/schutz- Dokmatiker in NL, IT oder sonst wo sind, wo C&R, für mich Angeln ohne jegliche Verwertungsabsicht (nicht verwechseln mit C&D) völlig legal ist. Bei uns sieht das definitiv etwas anders aus. Davon ab finde ich es ziemlich selbstgefällig, einfach die Google-Definition von Toleranz zu nennen und anderen - nach eigenem gut heißen - dann abzusprechen. Das hat schon was...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



magi schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Was ich nicht toleriere, ist das öffentliche Bekenntnis und zur Schaustellung von Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht oder anderen, aus Sicht der Justiz oder des Fischereiberechtigten, illegalen Verhaltens, welches alle Angler angreifbar macht, ggf. diffamiert und den Gegnern Munition liefert.



Das präsentieren unseres Hobbys, ganz gleich ob wir Fisch entnehmen wollen oder nicht, gehörte schon immer zu unserem Hobby dazu. Was falsch läuft, ist die Tatsache, dass es verboten ist und das wir Regeln haben, die PETA und anderen Anglegegnern in die Hände spielen. So in der Form gibt es diese Gesetze in kaum einem anderen Land. Die Gesetze laufen schief. Und es läuft schief, wenn man Leute dafür kritisiert, die ihr Hobby ausleben und dafür einen auf den Deckel bekommen oder aber Juristik gebildet sein müssen, damit sie ihr Hobby ganz normal ausleben können. 

Es kann nicht sein, dass wir Angler uns unter uns für Regelbrüche rechtfertigen müssen, die von Angelgegnern festgelegt werden.


[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]


magi schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus toleriere ich es nicht, dass aufgrund einiger weniger Selbstdarsteller etliche Gewässerbewirtschafter in NRW in den letzten Jahren ihre Gewässerordnung so angepasst haben, dass schon die selektive Entnahme ausdrücklich verboten ist, um ggf. auftretende Diskussionen im Keim zu ersticken. Warum soll ich so einen Sch.. gut heißen? Wer sein Ego so dringend aufpolieren muss, dem sei der Gang zum Psychologen empfohlen.


Da gehst du den falschen Schuldigen an. Stelle die Gewässerbewirtschafter zur Rede, warum er so einen Mist macht. Den Angler die Schuld geben, weil er gerne Fische zurück setzt, halte ich für grundsätzlich falsch.

 [/FONT]



magi schrieb:


> Davon ab finde ich es ziemlich selbstgefällig, einfach die Google-Definition von Toleranz zu nennen und anderen abzusprechen. Das hat schon was...


Es geht nicht um die Google Definition, sondern darum, dass das Wort "Toleranz" eine feste Definition hat. Ich hätte auch Wikipedia oder andere Quellen nennen können, das hätte an der Definition nichts geändert. Und auch nicht an meiner Aussage diesbezüglich. Aber lass uns da nicht weiter drauf herumreiten. Im Kern unserer Diskussion geht es mir darum, dass solche Regelungen und Gesetze gar nicht erst existieren dürften.


----------



## geomas (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> ... Im Kern unserer Diskussion geht es mir darum, dass solche Regelungen und Gesetze gar nicht erst existieren dürften.



Aber solange solche Regelungen und Gesetze existieren sollte man es sich eben gründlich überlegen, ob man Fangfotos und -videos öffentlich macht.

So gesehen finde ich den Titel dieses Threads auch ganz passend.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



geomas schrieb:


> Aber solange solche Regelungen und Gesetze existieren sollte man es sich eben gründlich überlegen, ob man Fangfotos und -videos öffentlich macht.


Unsereiner weiß es. Wir können, sofern wir Fotos und Videos machen wollen, passend reagieren.

Aber jemand der rechtlich nicht bewandert ist, der ganz normale Angler. Dem wird so eine Regel zum Verhängnis. Denn er macht etwas vollkommen normales, er macht ein Foto von seinem Fisch und setzt diesen zurück. Das Foto zeigt er Freunden, bei Facebook oder sonst wo. Auch vollkommen normal. Und jetzt auf einmal heißt es, er soll sich irgendwelcher Gesetze entsprechend Strafbar gemacht haben. Woher soll der Angler so etwas auch wissen? 

Mich würde hier wirklich brennend interessieren, wie es viele der älteren aber auch jüngere Angler so etwas auch wirklich wissen. Ich bin mir relativ sicher, die wenigsten. Denn nicht alle sind so aktiv in den Foren, wie wir es sind.


----------



## magi (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



geomas schrieb:


> Aber solange solche Regelungen und Gesetze existieren sollte man es sich eben gründlich überlegen, ob man Fangfotos und -videos öffentlich macht.
> 
> So gesehen finde ich den Titel dieses Threads auch ganz passend.



:vik:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



magi schrieb:


> welches alle Angler angreifbar macht, ggf. diffamiert und den Gegnern Munition liefert.[QUOTE/]
> 
> Falls du es noch nicht mitbekommen hast..
> 
> ...


----------



## magi (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Das präsentieren unseres Hobbys, ganz gleich ob wir Fisch entnehmen wollen oder nicht, gehörte schon immer zu unserem Hobby dazu. Was falsch läuft, ist die Tatsache, dass es verboten ist und das wir Regeln haben, die PETA und anderen Anglegegnern in die Hände spielen. So in der Form gibt es diese Gesetze in kaum einem anderen Land. Die Gesetze laufen schief. Und es läuft schief, wenn man Leute dafür kritisiert, die ihr Hobby ausleben und dafür einen auf den Deckel bekommen oder aber Juristik gebildet sein müssen, damit sie ihr Hobby ganz normal ausleben können.
> 
> Es kann nicht sein, dass wir Angler uns unter uns für Regelbrüche rechtfertigen müssen, die von Angelgegnern festgelegt werden.
> 
> ...



Diese Regeln und Gesetzte sind ihrer Grundform älter als du, ich und viele andere Angler in diesem Forum. Die kannst du dank Internet jederzeit einsehen. Es zwingt dich auch keiner hier in DE angeln zu gehen. Sobald du aber mit deiner Unterschrift auf dem Erlaubnisschein die partiell geltenden Regeln anerkennst, dann gelten die nunmal auch für dich. So wie das halt generell mit Verträgen so ist, Punkt Was du daraus für dich ableitest ist deine Sache, wenn darunter dann andere leiden, z.B. wg. Regelverschärfung ist das, ganz einfach ausgedrückt, asozial.

Aber du fischt scheinbar hauptsächlich in NL, wo du deine Auffassung auch gerne vertreten und (öffendlich) ausleben kannst.

Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen: 

Ich denke nicht, dass wir mit der aktuellen Gesetzeslage und/oder der  mehrheitlich als rechtswirksam angesehenen Interpretation glücklich darstehen -  ganz im Gegenteil. Inhaltlich denke ich auch, dass unserer  Interessenvertretungen viel, wenn nicht gar alles in Richtung  Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Rechtsicherheit falsch gemacht haben!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



magi schrieb:


> Sobald du aber mit deiner Unterschrift auf dem Erlaubnisschein die partiell geltenden Regeln anerkennst, dann gelten die nunmal auch für dich. So wie das halt generell mit Verträgen so ist, Punkt Was du daraus für dich ableitest ist deine Sache, wenn darunter dann andere leiden, z.B. wg. Regelverschärfung ist das, ganz einfach ausgedrückt, asozial.


Ich denke da hat der Kollege RuhrfischerPG es gut ausgedrückt.



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Durch permantes wegducken und voreilig wie unnötig gemachte Zugeständnisse.
> 
> In der naiv dummen Hoffnung, Kritikern damit den Wind aus den Segeln  nehmen zu können...was natürlich nicht funktionieren konnte.
> 
> Hat noch nie funktioniert..woher nehmen Angler eigentlich diese fatale Ignoranz?



Denn asozial empfinde ich es nur, wenn man jetzt den Angelkollegen an den Pranger stellt, der ein Bild gemacht und den Fisch zurückgesetzt hat. Denn - wie du ja selbst schreibst - sind unsere Interessen nicht korrekt vertreten. Und wenn als Resultat drauf weitere Einschränkungen statt finden, dann ist liegt der Fehler nicht beim C&R Angler, sondern an anderer Stelle. Den schwarzen Peter kann ich den Angler da beim besten Willen nicht zuschieben. (Ganz gleich, ob diese Aktion dumm war und hätte verhindert werden können)


----------



## magi (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Zugeständnisse machen und das gezielte Verstoßen gegen geltendes Recht und hinterher jammern sind aber doch wohl zwei Paar verschiedene Schuhe, oder nicht? Ich weiß auch nicht, warum man da juristisch besonders bewandert sein muss. Gehste in DE gezielt auf eine Fischart, die du zurück setzt, weil du nicht verwerten willst und du keinen besonderen Hegegrund (Schonzeiten, vom bewirtschafter festgelegte Entnahmemenge/-fenster etc.) nachweisen kannst UND du dabei erwischt UND angezeigt oder vom Bewirtschafter zur Rechenschaft gezogen wirst, wird das Eis dünn - ist doch ganz einfach.
Hilft das rum jammern, warum die Gesetzte so sind (kurzfristig)? - wohl offensichtlich nicht!
Kann jeder einzelne etwas dazu beitragen, dass das Bild des Anglers in der Öffentlichkeit positiv(er) besetzt ist - mMn ganz klares ja!
Brauchen wir eine starke Interssensvertretung --- JAAAAAAAA!!!!!!
 Dann und leider nur dann wird sich wirklich was ändern, mit viel Geduld, Aufklärung aber auch Vermeidung von zusätzlicher Angriffsfläche - in Verbindung mit deutlichen Forderungen (denn genau diese Kombi hat doch in der Vergangenheit gefehlt), meine Meinung


----------



## Fr33 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Sorry wenn ich das mal so schreibe... aber sobald der Ruf nach Wahrung des Öffentlichen Auftretens der Angler kommt (und dann am besten noch mit der Bitte sich wie früher im Hintergrund zu halten um ja nicht aufzufallen), muss ich zwangsläufig an längt vergange Tage denken. Da saßen die Angler noch in Tarnklamotten, Bier in der linken und Kippe in der Rechten am Wasser. Sahen teils aus wie Soldaten nach der Morgentoilette in der Wildnis. Da hat jeder nen Bogen drum gemacht....

 So etwas will ich nicht mehr. Ich will nicht doof angeschaut werden, wenn ich mit dem Rad und ner Rute in der Hand zum Gewässer fahre. In kaum einen anderen Land kommt ein Fußgänger zu dir beim Angeln und fragt, ob es dir egal ist ob der Fisch ggf. Schmerzen verspührt. Die Gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz erreichst du nicht, wenn du dich im Schatten der Brücke oder der Hecke versteckst. Das man der Kreatur Fisch respekt zollen soll ist für mich absolut pflicht. Egal ob ich den Fisch entnehme oder release.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Hallo,



> Die Gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz erreichst du nicht, wenn du dich im Schatten der Brücke oder der Hecke versteckst.



Wenn Du meinst, dass man gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz dadurch erreicht, regelmäßig mit Anzeigen wegen Tierquälerei in der Zeitung zu erscheinen, ist das dein gutes Recht. Herrscht ja Meinungsfreiheit hier.

Ich persönlich bin da halt schon etwas am zweifeln, ob Fälle wie Augenthaler, Mühlheim, Pölzig etc. positive Publiicity fürs Angeln geschaffen haben.

Unsere Gegner werten das jedenfalls als Erfolg für sich.

Und nochmal:  Es ging nicht drum, dass der junge Mann ein Fangfoto veröffentlicht hat, sondern was er den Reportern dazu diktiert hat.

Dass er sich dann noch über die Anzeige wundert, hinterlässt bei mir nur Kopfschütteln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich das mal so schreibe... aber sobald der Ruf nach Wahrung des Öffentlichen Auftretens der Angler kommt (und dann am besten noch mit der Bitte sich wie früher im Hintergrund zu halten um ja nicht aufzufallen), muss ich zwangsläufig an längt vergange Tage denken. Da saßen die Angler noch in Tarnklamotten, Bier in der linken und Kippe in der Rechten am Wasser. Sahen teils aus wie Soldaten nach der Morgentoilette in der Wildnis. Da hat jeder nen Bogen drum gemacht....
> 
> So etwas will ich nicht mehr. Ich will nicht doof angeschaut werden, wenn ich mit dem Rad und ner Rute in der Hand zum Gewässer fahre. In kaum einen anderen Land kommt ein Fußgänger zu dir beim Angeln und fragt, ob es dir egal ist ob der Fisch ggf. Schmerzen verspührt. Die Gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz erreichst du nicht, wenn du dich im Schatten der Brücke oder der Hecke versteckst. Das man der Kreatur Fisch respekt zollen soll ist für mich absolut pflicht. Egal ob ich den Fisch entnehme oder release.





Top-Statement in meine Augen..


----------



## Deep Down (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Das Top-Stament kommt jetzt:

Habt Ihr es bald?


----------



## Fr33 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Wir werden hier keine Einigung finden.... wir werden nie solch eine Akzeptanz des Angelsports wie in NL, UK, den Nordischen Ländern, USA, Kanada, unterhalb vom Äquator usw finden. Eben weil man in D ALLES besser machen will als alle anderen....


----------



## angler1996 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

im Fußball heißt - sein *eigenes *Spiel durchbringen#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Ahem, ich möchte mal an was anderes erinnern:
Lügenmedien und Propagandapresse sind ein Sache, das Internet lügt sogar sekündlich flexibel.
Die Realität und die Wahrnehmung in der gesamten Bevölkerung ist durchaus eine andere.

Nur weil die Bild (o.a.Schmierenblättchen) jemanden vollkackt, ist das noch lange nicht wichtig oder bedeutsam ...

Also ein bischen mehr Gelassenheit bitte, Aufregung und gegenseitig anmachen nützt gar nichts. 
Auch nicht die Diffamierung von Tarn-Anglern


----------



## Jose (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

aufmerksam ich mach:
Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Fliegenfischer eingestellt


und auch lesen das ende des berichts: "Dennoch stellt Rechtsanwalt Weber abschließend klar: »Wer in Deutschland  aus reiner Freude am Angeln fischen geht, ohne seine Fänge jemals  entnehmen und verwerten zu wollen, macht sich nach hier geltendem Recht  strafbar, ob man das für richtig hält oder nicht«."


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

eh nur kleine Minderheit will gar keinen Fisch mitnehmen, also zu irrelevant, um deswegen son Terz zu machen..
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334340

*Fakt bleibt* beim Fall hier:
https://www.peta.de/peta-anzeige-ge...ro-geldbusse-fuer-fischquaelerei#.WjyVnbfiaM9
https://aktuell.breuer.legal/ratgeber-die-einstellung-des-ermittlungsverfahrens-3058/
https://www.kanzlei-hoenig.de/home/mandanten-informationen/strafrecht/einstellung-gegen-auflage/

> Verfahren eingestellt
> Keine Strafe/Buße
> *Angler gilt weiter als unschuldig*


Der aktuelle Kommentar der Osttühringer Zeitung von heute zeigt auch nicht gerade pralles Verständnis für PETA, sondern eher für Angler:
http://www.otz.de/web/zgt/suche/det...mber-Und-Bilder-aus-der-Tierhoelle-1497416262


----------



## fusselfuzzy (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Kommentar der Osttühringer Zeitung von heute zeigt auch nicht gerade pralles Verständnis für PETA, sondern eher für Angler:
> http://www.otz.de/web/zgt/suche/det...mber-Und-Bilder-aus-der-Tierhoelle-1497416262



Das muss aber eine tolle "Schreckschraube" sein wenn da befürchtet wurde, dass sich der Platz entvölkert:q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



zander67 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte PETA sich mal nach Ägypten aufmachen,



Zum Tauchen und dem obligatorischen Ausflug ins Tal der Könige? 

Als offiziell offensive Belehrungsmission im Namen der Tierrechte,könnte das ein recht kurzer Ausflug werden.. 

Unterkunft hinter Gitterfenstern , ist dort auch nicht wirklich 5 Sterne de Luxe.

Evtl. gibts in der Zwangsunterkunft aber preiswerten Foul Medammes als fleischfreie Verpflegung auf Staatsskosten 

Blick über den Tellerrand mit ganz neuer Aussicht


----------



## UMueller (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Kommentar der Osttühringer Zeitung von heute zeigt auch nicht gerade pralles Verständnis für PETA, sondern eher für Angler:
> http://www.otz.de/web/zgt/suche/det...mber-Und-Bilder-aus-der-Tierhoelle-1497416262



Seh ich nicht so eindeutig wie du. Im ganzen ist der Kommentar recht neutral und gut differenziert was einen guten Journalist ja auszeichnen sollte. 
Bedenklich finde ich nur das Angeln, Viehtransporte übelster Art und Pelztierzucht in einen Bericht zusammen gefasst worden sind. Sollte man auch mal drüber nachdenken warum das so gemacht wurde. Verständnis für Angler ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

ok, da magst Du recht haben.
aber er unterscheidet da (in meinen Augen) eben schon zwischen "wirklicher" (Beispiel Tiertransporte/Ägypten) und scheinbarer Tierquälerei (wie einen Fisch leben lassen )..


----------



## mefofänger (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Zum Tauchen und dem obligatorischen Ausflug ins Tal der Könige?
> 
> Als offiziell offensive Belehrungsmission im Namen der Tierrechte,könnte das ein recht kurzer Ausflug werden..
> 
> ...


genau den gedanken hatte ich auch gerade|kopfkrat|rolleyes:q


----------



## UMueller (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ok, da magst Du recht haben.
> aber er unterscheidet da (in meinen Augen) eben schon zwischen "wirklicher" (Beispiel Tiertransporte/Ägypten) und scheinbarer Tierquälerei (wie einen Fisch leben lassen )..


Deswegen schrieb ich ja "gut differenziert". Der fade  Beigeschmack ist bei mir halt das übelste Tiertransporte und Angeln in einem Bericht stehen. Vielleicht reagiere ich da aber auch nur übersensibel.
@Zander und Ruhrfischer
 Recht habt.Petra sollte dort mal schauen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn Du meinst, dass man gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz dadurch erreicht, regelmäßig mit Anzeigen wegen Tierquälerei in der Zeitung zu erscheinen, ist das dein gutes Recht. Herrscht ja Meinungsfreiheit hier.


Es ist eigentlich egal, wie sehr man auch aufpasst, PETA zeigt unabhängig irgendwelcher Fakten die Leute an. Das wird passieren, ganz gleich ob es Gesetzesbrecher gibt oder nicht. Die Mühlen werden sich da immer weiter drehen und so lange es Leute gibt, die dann mit dem Finger auf den Angler zeigen, so lange gibt es auch Leute die sich von PETA und c.o. haben beeinflussen lassen. Wie man hier im Board sehr gut erkennt.

Und das Geld fließt immer weiter.

Ansonsten gilt nur einen Daumen hoch für den Beitrag von Fr33. #6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Es ist eigentlich egal, wie sehr man auch aufpasst, PETA zeigt unabhängig irgendwelcher Fakten die Leute an. Das wird passieren, ganz gleich ob es Gesetzesbrecher gibt oder nicht.



DAS kann man eigentlich nicht oft genug erwähnen.

Generell:den bunt gemischten 
Hatergruppierungen im Lande (egal auf was für eine Zielgruppe die sich eingeschossen haben..), brauchste überhaupt nicht mit Fakten und Einhaltung gültiger Spielregeln zu kommen..das interessiert die schlichtweg nicht. 

Die einen hassen Angler, die nächsten Autos und was weiss ich noch alles..wahrscheinlich hassen die sich selbst wohl am meisten, ohne es in ihrem Kreuzzugähnlichen Wahn überhaupt zu merken. 

Deren Ziel ist immer die radikale gesellschaftliche Umerziehung nach ihren ideologisch schräg tickenden Träumen und Vorstellungen. 

Toleranz kommt in deren Wortschatz nicht vor. 

Da weicht man nicht zurück und gibt denen auch noch Opfer zur Beschwichtigung..

Denen gehört offensiv Feuer unter den Arxxx gemacht. 

Ausser man bevorzugt Minderheitendiktate


----------



## jochen68 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

#6#6#6


----------



## Sharpo (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> DAS kann man eigentlich nicht oft genug erwähnen.
> 
> Generell:den bunt gemischten
> Hatergruppierungen im Lande (egal auf was für eine Zielgruppe die sich eingeschossen haben..), brauchste überhaupt nicht mit Fakten und Einhaltung gültiger Spielregeln zu kommen..das interessiert die schlichtweg nicht.
> ...



Toleranz? Es hat nichts mit Toleranz zu tun wenn man bewusst Fakten verdreht, ignoriert, verfälscht etc.



Der beste Beitrag welchen ich hier (Forum) lange nicht gelesen habe:

Zitat Kolja aus einem anderen Thread: 
"Auch hier ist das entscheidende, dass sich alle Angler aus ihrer teils  selbstverschuldeten Unfreiheit heraus begeben und emanzipieren. Es  reicht eben nicht, einfach nur Angel zu gehen. *Man muss raus und es in  die Welt schreien*."


----------



## magi (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

NOCH entscheiden in diesem Land nicht extreme Dokmatiker über Wohle und Wehe der Jagt & Fischerei. Sie sind aber fleißige Bienchen, wenn es darum geht Entscheidungsträger zu beeinflussen und/oder aufgrund geltender Rechtslage diese Entscheidungsträger quasi zum Handeln zu zwingen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der beste Beitrag welchen ich hier (Forum) lange nicht gelesen habe:
> 
> Zitat Kolja aus einem anderen Thread:
> "Auch hier ist das entscheidende, dass sich alle Angler aus ihrer teils  selbstverschuldeten Unfreiheit heraus begeben und emanzipieren. Es  reicht eben nicht, einfach nur Angel zu gehen. *Man muss raus und es in  die Welt schreien*."


Angeln und etwas Fangen, ist es *etwas schönes* und der Fang etwas ganz Besonderes. Und schöne Dinge sollte man mit aller Ruhe in die Welt schreien. Es gibt mehr als genügend negative Dinge, die einem in Zeitschriften, Fernsehen und in den Gesprächen der Leute ins Gesicht gekotzt werden, die einen eigentlich gar nichts angehen aber verbittern...

... da bin ich froh über jeden Menschen, der seine positiven Dinge - wie eben seine Fänge - in die Welt schreit.

In dem Sinne: Angler, schreit lauter :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Wo sind denn die jährlichen (mehrfachen) Anglerdemonstrationstermine oder dauerenden Montagsdemonstrationen? Wer bekommt denn den Arsch hoch wirklich etwas zu tun und nicht nur zur Selbstbeschwichtigung zu schwadronieren?

Schaut mal in S-H und den bedrohlichen Ostsee-Angelverboten und Verlust von wesentlichem Tourismus und wesentlichen Einnahmequellen im wirtschaftsstrukturschwachen Lande. 
Da passiert dann etwas, aber relativ wenige noch. Immerhin ...

Mal angenommen wie Anglerschaft in Deutschland brächte durch deklarierte "Pflichttermine" wirklich viele Leute mit der klaren Zielvorstellung auf die Beine, die sich treffen und ihre grundrechtlichen Meinungsvertretungrechte wirklich ausleben, was würde dann passieren?

Laut Arlinghaus Studie sind "WIR" 4 Mio in DE. 
So mit locker 3-5 weiteren Familienmitgliedern sind dann >10Mio. 
Was meint ihr, was in dem Moment passiert, wo solch eine Menge eine Landes- oder Bundeshauptstadt anvisiert und praktisch instandbesetzt, die Parlamente umstellt und lautstark protestiert? 
Also nicht nur die Version alberne Loveparade, sondern wirklich Demo, aber in mindestens solchem Umfange.

Ich habe sowas als Protestfahrt einer Gemeinde-Bürgergruppe zum niedersächsischen Landtag schon einmal gemacht (in anderer Thematik), und in erster Instanz hat da sogar einiges funktioniert, z.B. Unterredung mit dem zuständigen Minister usw.

Allein davon sehe ich eben nichts. :g


----------



## gixxer (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Ich habe mir fast alles durchgelesen an Kommentaren. Dieses C&R geht mir schon seit langem ( ich Angel seit fast 40 Jahren ) tierisch auf den Geist. Da werden Tonnen von Material ans Wasser geschleppt... tagelang angefüttert um einen Graser oder ähnliches zu fangen ohne die geringste Absicht  den Fang zu verwerten. 
 Mir ist hier und da auch schon mal so ein Kammerad ans Band gegangen, allerdings mehr aus Zufall als geziehlt  Beangelt. Von meiner Seite kann das C&R überall verboten werden da es, in meinen Augen nichts mit Angeln zu tun hat. So... Feuer frei wem meine Meinung nicht gefällt.


----------



## magi (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die jährlichen (mehrfachen) Anglerdemonstrationstermine oder dauerenden Montagsdemonstrationen? Wer bekommt denn den Arsch hoch wirklich etwas zu tun und nicht nur zur Selbstbeschwichtigung zu schwadronieren?
> 
> Schaut mal in S-H und den bedrohlichen Ostsee-Angelverboten und Verlust von wesentlichem Tourismus und wesentlichen Einnahmequellen im wirtschaftsstrukturschwachen Lande.
> Da passiert dann etwas, aber relativ wenige noch. Immerhin ...
> ...



Guter Einwand, aber was fordern wir denn dann....so gemeinsam versteht sich?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



gixxer schrieb:


> Ich habe mir fast alles durchgelesen an Kommentaren. Dieses C&R geht mir schon seit langem ( ich Angel seit fast 40 Jahren ) tierisch auf den Geist. Da werden Tonnen von Material ans Wasser geschleppt... tagelang angefüttert um einen Graser oder ähnliches zu fangen ohne die geringste Absicht  den Fang zu verwerten.
> Mir ist hier und da auch schon mal so ein Kammerad ans Band gegangen, allerdings mehr aus Zufall als geziehlt  Beangelt. Von meiner Seite kann das C&R überall verboten werden da es, in meinen Augen nichts mit Angeln zu tun hat. So... Feuer frei wem meine Meinung nicht gefällt.


Deine Meinung in alle Ehren, aber das Thema Catch & Release solltest du vielleicht in dem dazu passenden Thema besprechen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563&highlight=Release


----------



## gixxer (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Darum geht es doch in diesem ,ich sag mal Verfahren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Es gab eben kein Verfahren, es wurde eingestellt und gar nicht erst verhandelt, Angler unschuldig, keine Strafe etc..
Die Links zu der rechtlichen Thematik wurden x-mal hier bereits eingestellt.

Hier bitte nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> eh nur kleine Minderheit will gar keinen Fisch mitnehmen, also zu irrelevant, um deswegen son Terz zu machen..
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334340
> 
> *Fakt bleibt* beim Fall hier:
> ...





Und hier gehts zum Thema, in dem man über Sinn/Unsinn von c+r diskutieren kann:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563


----------



## gründler (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Einem Meinungen aufzwingen ist schon grausam, aber von einem verlangen, er müsse empfinden, was er nicht empfinden kann, das ist tyrannischer Unsinn.

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



gixxer schrieb:


> Dieses C&R geht mir schon seit langem ( ich Angel seit fast 40 Jahren ) tierisch auf den Geist.



Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, gibts seit ebenso langer Zeit keinen Passus welcher dich zur Nachahmung ZWINGT..

Also wo liegt das Problem? 

Leben und leben lassen.

Für einige steht aber anscheinend die umfassende Bevormundung im Fokus des Lebens.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



magi schrieb:


> Guter Einwand, aber was fordern wir denn dann....so gemeinsam versteht sich?


Das kann und will ich ja nicht alleine, aber einige sich ergebene Punkte seh' ich darin:
- Grundrecht auf Angelausübung (Grundgesetzliche Festschreibung oder Präzisierung)
- Anglerfreundliche Gesetze und Regelungen
- Anteilige Ausweisung von Erholungsgebieten (besonders Ufer) zum Angeln
- Sinnhafte Release und Hälterungsregeln (C&R,Setzkescher, Wettangeln), die zu der heutige meist fischverarmten Situation passen
- Schutz und Wiederherstellung von ausreichend Laichgebieten, die immerhin primäre Quelle von Fisch
- Gewässerschutz, Wasserqualitätsschutz, Einleitungsschutz, Begrenzung des Chemiedrecks

sowas derart könnte ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## mefofänger (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

man sollte bei jeder haltlosen anzeige von PETA diesen die kosten aufdrücken. :r:r:r die sie den deutschen steuerzahler kosten!!! die sind hohler als erlaubt ist.#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Was Dummes passiert, versehentlich Beiträge gelöscht statt verschoben.

Hier gehts mit dem aktuellen Thema zur PETA-Anzeige nach "wer wird Millionär" weiter, über das Gunnar. hier (DANKE) hier informierte: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334547


----------



## fishhawk (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



> da bin ich froh über jeden Menschen, der seine positiven Dinge - wie eben seine Fänge - in die Welt schreit



Keine Einwände meinerseits.

Bin aber nach wie vor am zweifeln, ob man dann auch noch Details dazu schreiben sollte, die von der deutschen Justiz bisher immer als Verstoß gegen TSchG ausgelegt wurden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

zum Thema Recht/Justiz einfach nochmal Fakten:
 C & R, Setzkescher, Wettangeln, Fischereirecht etc., juristische Sammlung



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> eh nur kleine Minderheit will gar keinen Fisch mitnehmen, also zu irrelevant, um deswegen son Terz zu machen..
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334340
> 
> *Fakt bleibt* beim Fall hier:
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Seite 20, auch ein Jurist ganz aktuell zu einer Verfahrenseinstellung:
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Hallo,

aber was der junge Mann im konkreten Fall noch alles so erzählt hat, hätte m.E. im Zweifel auch für ne Verurteilung gereicht.

Vorausgesetzt, er wurde in der Presse korrekt zitiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Vorausgesetzt, er wurde in der Presse korrekt zitiert.


Die Schreiber haben schon von Strafe gefaselt wo keine war..

Nicht umsonst gabs ja eben KEINE Verurteilung/Strafe etc..


----------



## fishhawk (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Hallo,

er wird zietiert, dass er schon länger versucht hat, besonders große Fische zu fangen, dass er den Fisch erst noch vermessen und fotografiert hat, bevor er ihn zurücksetzte, dass für ihn der Fang der Anreiz sei und er weiterhin regelmäßig auf große Fische gehen wollte. 

Da hat er m.E. schon gut daran getan, die 200,- € zu akzeptieren und es nicht auf ein Strafverfahren ankommen zu lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Das war eben ALLES nicht genug für ein Verfahren - eingestellt werden darf ja nur bei nicht hoher Schuld..


----------



## fishhawk (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Hallo,

ob er besser gefahren wäre, wenn er die Zahlung verweigert hätte, kann man nur mutmaßen.

Ich finde es trotzdem unklug, solche Sprüche in öffentlichen Medien abzulassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

kannst Du ja finden i- st aber unerheblich, denn das hat ja im Fall nix ausgemacht.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Hallo,

wenn 200,- € nix sind, hast Du wohl recht


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

juristisch unschuldig - Punkt.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Hallo,

warum hat ihn PETA angezeigt?

Warum hat die Staatsanwaltschaft die 200,- € angeboten?

Warum hat er das akzeptiert?

Warum wurden Angler in ähnlich gelagerten Fällen schon verurteilt?

Ich hab rein gar nichts gegen den jungen Mann und wenn ihr meint, dass er sich besonders klug verhalten hat, dann  sei es euch unbenommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



bastido schrieb:


> Hier steht doch was in diesem Zusammenhang u.U. zu einer Verurteilung reicht.


war ja hier augenscheinlich nicht der Fall, daher keine Verurteilung..


----------



## fishhawk (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Hallo,

Einstellung gegen Geldauflage statt Verfahren mit ungewissem Ausgang.

Die einen feiern ihn als Helden, die anderen halten sein Verhalten für naiv.

Jeder wie es ihm gefällt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Einfache Fakten:
Juristisch unschuldig.
Punkt
Du musst Fakten nicht akzeptieren - es bleiben dennoch Fakten. 

zum Thema Recht/Justiz einfach nochmal Fakten:
 C & R, Setzkescher, Wettangeln, Fischereirecht etc., juristische Sammlung



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> eh nur kleine Minderheit will gar keinen Fisch mitnehmen, also zu irrelevant, um deswegen son Terz zu machen..
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334340
> 
> *Fakt bleibt* beim Fall hier:
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Seite 20, auch ein Jurist ganz aktuell zu einer Verfahrenseinstellung:
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von &quot;Selbst schuld&quot;*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> er wird zietiert, dass er schon länger versucht hat, besonders große Fische zu fangen, dass er den Fisch erst noch vermessen und fotografiert hat, bevor er ihn zurücksetzte, dass für ihn der Fang der Anreiz sei und er weiterhin regelmäßig auf große Fische gehen wollte.
> 
> Da hat er m.E. schon gut daran getan, die 200,- € zu akzeptieren und es nicht auf ein Strafverfahren ankommen zu lassen.



Und trotzdem hat man mit dem zitierten nix 100%iges in der Hand. 

Auf grosse Fische zu angeln ist ja nicht verboten..will quasi jeder Angler.

Der Fang an sich als Anreiz..und?

Foto..zeitl.Rahmen entscheidet (länger andauerndes/wiederholtes zufügen v. Leid, Stress, Schmerz) Nachweis? 

In seinen Sätzen fehlen m.M.n.ein paar entscheidende Worte/Formulierungen ,im Hergang/Ablauf wohl ebenfalls relevante Details, um ihm damit in der Gesamtbewertung einen Strafrechtlichen Strick drehen zu können.

Ja..in ähnlich(!) gelagerten Fällen gabs Strafrechtlich was auf den Deckel. 

Da entscheiden Details ..ähnlich ist halt nicht gleich.

So einfach wie das in den bekannten, Anzeigen erstattenden Drecksecken gerne gesehen und in Medien auch falsch verbreitet wird, ist es gottlob nicht. 

Diese Art von Justiz, wünscht sich kein normal denkender zurück.


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Es geht ja in diesem Thread darum das allzugroßes öffentliches umherposaunen zu unliebsamen Folgen führen KÖNNTE ....

 Hier in diesem Interview wird *am Ende* dazu *kurz* mal Stellung genommen:

http://dkac-mv.de/2017/12/interview...es-lav-m-v-e-v-prof-dr-karl-heinz-brillowski/

 Für mich ein Zeichen das diese Thematik auf "höherer" Verbandsebene angekommen ist.....


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Hallo Gunnar,
Danke für die Info! 

Interessant ist, dass ein großer Streitpunkt in der "höheren" Verbandsebene der Umgang mit den Aktivitäten von Tierrechtsorganisationen ist. Auch dort gibt es (genau wie hier) keine Einigkeit welches Verhalten denn nun das richtige sei.


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Hi Franz,


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo Gunnar,
> Danke für die Info!
> 
> Interessant ist, dass ein großer Streitpunkt in der "höheren" Verbandsebene der Umgang mit den Aktivitäten von Tierrechtsorganisationen ist. Auch dort gibt es (genau wie hier) keine Einigkeit welches Verhalten denn nun das richtige sei.


 
 Tja , DAS ist mit das fatale daran .."die da oben" kommen selber mit der Materie nicht klar.
 Nicht sehr hilfreich für das "Fußvolk" ...... und meilenweit von Rechtssicherheit entfernt ... nichts worauf man sich eklatant beziehen könnte ....


----------



## Jose (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Es geht ja in diesem Thread darum das allzugroßes öffentliches umherposaunen zu unliebsamen Folgen führen KÖNNTE ...



hallo Gunnar, das stimmt für die ersten posts, auch als hinweis zu kostengünstigerem verhalten. 
ne gute sache, meine ich.

wurde leider zersemmelt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Typische PETA - Propaganda:
> 200 Euro *Strafe*.....
> 
> FALSCH!!!!
> ...



Jaein!

Wenn die StA einen Strafbefehl erlässt und gegen diesen kein Einspruch eingelegt wird, verhängt die StA eine Strafe und man gilt auch als vorbestraft!

Einstellung gibt es folgende:

§ 170 II StPO - StA kommt zu dem Ergebnis, liegt keine nachweisbare Straftat vor.

§ 153 StPO - Einstellung wegen geringer Schuld. Der Schuldvorwurf ist so gering, dass kein öffentliches Interesse an der Strafverfolgung besteht. (nicht vorbestraft) Gegen eine solche Einstellung kann man sich nicht wehren. Sie ist nicht anfechtbar, nach dem Motto, ich will aber eine Einstellung nach § 170 II StPO. 

§ 153a StPO - Gegen die Erfüllung einer Auflage (z.B. Zahlung an PETA  ) erfolgt die Einstellung. Die Erfüllung der Auflage lässt hier das öffentliche Interesse an der Strafverfolgung entfallen. (nicht vorbestraft) Erfüllt man hier die Auflage nicht, kommt die Sache vor Gericht, theoretisch ging auch noch ein Strafbefehl.

Der Reihe nach kann man also sagen, sind das Einstellungen 1., 2. und 3. Klasse.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Tja Gunnar, das Thema ist scheinbar so einfach nicht. 

Natürlich kann man jemandem sagen: Rede nicht darüber. Dann passiert auch nichts. 
Die Konsequenzen wenn jemand in einem Interview o.ä. einfach offen lässt was mit dem Fisch passiert ist wären jetzt wohl nicht so weitreichend. 

Nur was sagt man dem Jugendwart, der z.B. im Rahmen eines Ferienprogramms Angeln für Kinder anbietet und alleine aufgrund dieser Tatsache ins Fadenkreuz von Tierrechtsorganisationen gerät?

Soll man dem dann sagen: "Dann mach halt kein Ferienprogramm mehr!" 

Daran sieht man: Der Grat zwischen einem "klugen Ratschlag" auf der einen Seite und der Anpassung des eigenen Verhaltens an die Wünsche einer Tierrechtsorganisation ist halt schon ziemlich dünn.


----------



## geomas (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

^ Franz, der Jugendwart in Deinem Beispiel sollte auf jeden Fall volle Rückendeckung durch Vereine/Verbände bekommen, gar keine Frage. Und zwar schon vor dem Ferienprogramm.

Ich würd den nicht gleichsetzen mit „Releasern” wie im Fall aus Thüringen.

Zwei Paar Schuhe.


----------



## Jose (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

ja Franz, was könnte man so einem Jugendwart sagen?
wäre schön ihm zuzuraten und juristischen beistand zu leisten - in erster linie von verbanditenseite - failure - und dann hilfs- und ersatzweise von anglerischen "NGOs" - zähl ich das AB zu.
die idee eines hilfsfonds für peta-opfer finde ich gut und würde das finanziell unterstützen.

glaube, das wäre hilfreicher als immer abzumeiern mit
"Einfache Fakten:
Juristisch unschuldig.
Punkt".

klasse, unschuldig aber 200 ocken los. und ist ja noch n azubi.

unsereinen jucken die vielleicht nicht, also hoch mit der fahne der reinen lehre, und peta siecht und siecht, weil für die denunzierten die finanziellen mittel fehlen, diesen prädatoren vor gericht durch alle instanzen entgegen zu treten.

ist immer cool, ratgebend an der seitenlinie zu bleiben.


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Rehi Franz , 

 Einfach?? Bei weitem nicht....

 Für mich sitzt die Karre so tief im Dreck das man se nicht mehr rausbekommt..
 Diese Anzeigen haben ihr Ziel voll erreicht .. Selbst wenn se zu 99% verpuffen - die Aussicht auf Ärger schmeckt keinem .. Ergo - es werden Rückzieher gemacht..

 Schon vor einigen Jahren , damals war ich durch Blume gesagt "aktiv"  , hörte ich den Spruch " Wir lassen uns nicht auf der Nase herumtanzen - da muß was passieren" ......... Und wenn ich nun gewisse Formulierungen in Bestimmungen , Verordungen usw. lese ... die Mühlen arbeiten langsam - aber sie arbeiten ...... 1+1 ist immer noch 2 ....

 Jeder Held der mit nen C&R Schild um den Hals durch die Gegend rennt ist ein Tropfen Wasser mehr auf diese Mühlen...


----------



## fishhawk (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



> Nur was sagt man dem Jugendwart, der z.B. im Rahmen eines Ferienprogramms Angeln für Kinder anbietet und alleine aufgrund dieser Tatsache ins Fadenkreuz von Tierrechtsorganisationen gerät?



Dass er bei der Planung des Ferienprogramms darauf achten soll, dass es bei der Durchführung nicht zu möglichen Verstößen kommt und auch die Berichterstattung entsprechend erfolgt?


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Moin moin,


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Nur was sagt man dem Jugendwart, der z.B. im Rahmen eines Ferienprogramms Angeln für Kinder anbietet und alleine aufgrund dieser Tatsache ins Fadenkreuz von Tierrechtsorganisationen gerät?
> 
> Soll man dem dann sagen: "Dann mach halt kein Ferienprogramm mehr!"
> 
> Allein gelassen ohne Rückendeckung *wird er sich selber sagen* - "dann mach ich das nicht mehr"


----------



## gründler (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

........


----------



## fishhawk (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Hallo,



> Soll man dem dann sagen: "Dann mach halt kein Ferienprogramm mehr!"



Man sollte ihm raten, sorgfältig zu planen und auch bei der Durchführung darauf zu achten, dass es nicht zu Verstößen kommt.
Und auch darauf zu achten, dass dies bei der Berichterstattung auch richtig rüber kommt.

Dann wird es wahrscheinlich zwar trotzdem eine Anzeige geben, aber dieser kann man dann ebenso gelassen entgegensehen, wie der Bezirkfischereiverein Erlangen.

Hier wurde ja nach §170 ZPO eingestellt, also weil keine strafbare Handlung nachweisbar war.

Anders als im Fall Pölzig, wo ja nach §153a gegen Geldauflage eingestellt wurde, also zumindest der Staatsanwalt eine strafbare Handlung als gegeben sah.

Ob der betroffene Angler von seinen Befürwortern für seine Heldentat auch finanziell unterstützt wurde, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

Ich würde lieber für Anglerdemo spenden, denn deren Öffentlichkeitsarbeit empfinde ich persönlich als wesentlich zielführender.


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Rehi,


fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Dann wird es wahrscheinlich zwar trotzdem eine Anzeige geben, aber dieser kann man dann ebenso gelassen entgegensehen, wie der Bezirkfischereiverein Erlangen.
> 
> Hier wurde ja nach §170 ZPO eingestellt, also weil keine strafbare Handlung nachweisbar war.


 
 Ich sehe da die Wahrscheinlichkeit das 9von10 sich garnicht erst das Risiko antun werden und lieber nichts machen ..


----------



## fishhawk (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Hallo,



> Ich sehe da die Wahrscheinlichkeit das 9von10 sich garnicht erst das Risiko antun werden und lieber nichts machen



genau darauf setzen die Anzeigensteller ja.

Die Einstellung wegen mangelnder Schuld hat übrigens so gut wie kein Presseecho gehabt.


----------



## geomas (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Ja, dann gründet doch eine Art Lobby-Verein. „Angeln ist Kulturgut” oder „Verein zu Förderung der Angelkultur” oder so. 
Moderne Öffentlichkeitsarbeit mit dem Ziel, neben dem Naturschutz auch andere Aspekte des Angelns wie der nicht zu bestreitende Erholungsfaktor (vielleicht sogar mit Heilwirkung) herauszustellen.
Massive Lobby-Arbeit mit dem Ziel, daß eben auch diese Erholung am Wasser als ein „vernünftiger Grund” im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes anerkannt wird.

So ein Verein könnte Klage-Betroffenen auch finanziell oder mit juristischem Beistand beispringen.

Das ganze Lamentieren über die Anzeigen und die lahmen Vereine find ich auf Dauer nervtötend und mit Verlaub: das bringt auch nix.

^ hab mich einfach mal selbst zitiert ;-) Obiger Beitrag im „PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin....”.


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Ja eben Hawk , sehe ich genauso ..
 Daher , um die Anzeigenflut einzudämmen betrachte ich es als sinnvoll sein eigenen tun eher bedeckt zu halten um sich nicht angreifbar zu machen.
 Jede Anzeige wird medial ausgeschlachtet. Jedesmal wird die Politik darauf aufmerksam gemacht.. Und mit der Tierschutzkeule im Gepäck  + dem Wohlwollen der naturfremden Bevölkerung kommt dann das nächste Verbot...


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

@fishhawk

In einem der Vereine in dem ich Mitglied bin, war das Ferienprogramm für die Kinder früher "Spiele am Wasser", "Nistkästen bauen" usw. Als ich dort in den Vorstand gewählt wurde, habe ich sofort angeregt das zu ändern. Von nun an war das Ferienprogramm: Angeln! ... und zwar mit Fanggarantie  

Die Berichterstattung war immer völlig unangreifbar. Ich hatte jeden Pressetext entsprechend redigiert bevor er in den Verlag ging.  

Da ich als Ausbilder viele hunderte Angler ehrenamtlich geschult habe, kenne ich natürlich auch viele Angelkollegen aus den umliegenden Vereinen. 
Im Bezug auf unser Ferienprogramm habe ich oft gehört "Ihr traut euch was" etc. Dort habe ich entsprechend Aufklärung betrieben.  Die gesetzlichen Grundlagen erklärt und den Weg beschrieben, wie sich Fehler vermeiden lassen. Geholfen hats ehrlich gesagt wenig - den meisten war das dann doch irgendwie "zu heiß". 

Wirklich hilfreich in der Sache war dann eigentlich erst die Arbeit der Politikerin Gabi Schmidt - die sorgte dafür, dass es dann auch endlich mal schwarz auf weiß geschrieben stand. 
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320681

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass es seitdem etwas mehr Selbstbewusstsein in den umliegenden Vereinen im Bezug auf solche Angelangebote gibt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ja eben Hawk , sehe ich genauso ..
> Daher , um die Anzeigenflut einzudämmen betrachte ich es als sinnvoll sein eigenen tun eher bedeckt zu halten um sich nicht angreifbar zu machen.



Yo..wir halten uns dann mal weiter die Hände vor die Augen und hoffen darauf, das uns andere nicht wahrnehmen. 

Hat ja die letzten Jahre unheimlich gut funktioniert 

Nur falls es euch noch nicht aufgefallen ist..Peta zeigt selbst zu 101 % legale  Vorgänge an. 

Diese Tierrechts Taliban nehmen keine Rücksicht auf andere Ansichten..egal wie leise du sie vertritts.


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

letztlich ist es aber auch nicht von der hand zu weisen, langfristig überlebt der, der sich am besten anpasst und unauffällig verhält. 
der bekommt natürlich auch keinen applaus, das ist die krux.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Das sind doch aber 2 Pfade nebeneinander, die man beide gehen kann und sollte.

Die Rechtslage "wie es ist" muss bestmöglich genutzt und bewältigt werden. Danke #6 dafür an die vielen Zitierer und Textquellen usw.

Die Rechtslage der Zukunft kann und sollte aktiv gestaltet werden, und das mit der Energie und Priorität, die das persönlich für einen hat. Ein paar Tage im Jahr könnte man angelpolitisch "spenden" 

Beides kann und sollte *parallel* geschehen!


----------



## fishhawk (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Hallo,

@Franz

Ich finde es prima, wie Du Dich engagierst.



> Nur was sagt man dem Jugendwart, der z.B. im Rahmen eines Ferienprogramms Angeln für Kinder anbietet und alleine aufgrund dieser Tatsache ins Fadenkreuz von Tierrechtsorganisationen gerät?



Wozu dann aber die Frage, wenn Du die Antwort eh schon kanntest?



> Nur falls es euch noch nicht aufgefallen ist..Peta zeigt selbst zu 101 % legale Vorgänge an.



Wer sich 101% legal verhält, hat aber keine Strafe zu befürchten und kriegt höchstens ne Einstellung nach §170 ZPO. 

Wer gar nicht erst ins Suchraster von PETA gerät, hat natürlich nichtmal das befürchten. Soll aber nicht heißen, dass sich jetzt jeder wegducken soll, auch wenn er sich legal verhält. Wer das bewußt in Kauf nimmt, verdient natürlich Respekt und Zustimmung.

Wer sich da nicht so sicher ist, sollte m.E. zumindest ne Risikoabwägung machen. Dann darf er aber nicht nachträglich jammern, wenn es schlecht ausgeht.

Aber wie gesagt, natürlich kann man der Meinung sein, dass solche Fälle wie Augenthaler, Mühlheim, Pölzig etc. ne positive Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angler darstellen.

Muss aber nicht jeder so sehen.

Im konkreten Fall verbuchen das ja beiden Seiten als Sieg.

PETA weil der Angler ne Geldauflage zahlen musste und wieder die Begriffe Angeln-Tierquälerei gemeinsam durch den Pressewald  rauschten.
Ziel: Stigmatisierung des Angelns.

Thomas feiert es als Sieg, weil es nur ne Geldauflage gab und keine Vorstrafe. 

Ob sich der betroffene Angler als Sieger fühlt, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Übrigens werden ca. 85% der Anzeigen wegen Fischwilderei auch aus diversen Gründen eingestellt, da hält sich die Begeisterung hier aber dezent in Grenzen.

Dass man eigentlich nicht weiter diskutieren muss, weil die meisten hier eh ne vorgefasste Meinung haben und sich nicht davon abringen lassen, ist mir schon klar.

Ich hab aber im Moment nichts besseres zu tun, als hier mein Gedöns abzulassen. Ich hoffe das wird mir nicht allzusehr angekreidet.


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

der größte feind vom angler ist der angler, da braucht es nicht peta.
parallel ist gut, aber das geht eher selten, auf einem auge sind die meisten menschen von natur aus blind.


----------



## Kochtopf (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

An det Stelle nochmal der Rat von mir: wer fangbilder postet sollte sich Gedanken über eine Rechtsschutzversicherung machen. Dann kann man recht entspannt evtl. Anzeigen gegenüber stehen


----------



## bw1 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Natürlich sollte man sich bedeckt halten, wenn es um öffentlich bekundetes vorsätzliches C&R ohne Verwertungsabsicht geht. Das hilft keinem - im Gegenteil. 

 Und darum geht es schließlich in diesem Thread. Um einen Angler, der genau das sinngemäß zu Protokoll gegeben hat und damit dank Peta nicht nur für negative Presse gesorgt hat, sondern sich auch glücklich schätzen kann, mit 200 € davongekommen zu sein. Dass Peta auch bei geringeren Anlässen die Öffentlichkeit sucht, steht außer Frage. Aber zusätzliche Munition müssen wir ja nicht auch noch liefern.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



> wer fangbilder postet sollte sich Gedanken über eine Rechtsschutzversicherung



Die private RSchV sollte man sowieso haben.

Aus nem Fangbild allein kann aber wohl keiner ne strafbare Handlung ableiten. Aus entsprechnden Zusatzhinweisen dann schon eher.


----------



## magi (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Yo..wir halten uns dann mal weiter die Hände vor die Augen und hoffen darauf, das uns andere nicht wahrnehmen.
> 
> Hat ja die letzten Jahre unheimlich gut funktioniert  [...]




Keine Ahnung, siehst du das wirklich so, dass die Angler sich in den letzten Jahren versteckt haben? 

Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass allein die privaten Filmchen bei youtube und co. deutlich zugenommen haben. Nicht selten mit "angreifbarem" Material. Da kann dann der "Interessierte" genau festhalten, wie lange die Foto-/Filmsession gedauert hat - vor dem ja schon oft obligatorisch durchgeführten C&R + deutlicher Erwähnung als generelle Methodik.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



magi schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, siehst du das wirklich so, dass die Angler sich in den letzten Jahren versteckt haben?
> 
> Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass allein die privaten Filmchen bei youtube und co. deutlich zugenommen haben. Nicht selten mit "angreifbarem" Material.



Ja..sehe ich so, so weit hätte es nie kommen müssen...hätte man seinerzeit  einiges besser gemacht.. Hätte, hätte

Gewisse Zeichen wurden da eindeutig falsch gedeutet.

Ja..die Filme haben zugenommen.Und bei einigen kommt mir auch der Verdacht, das da eine "Jetzt erst recht" Reaktion mit im Spiel ist.

Muss man weiss Gott nicht gut finden, ist aber die logische Konsequenz für langes wegsehen und ignorieren best.  Problematiken durch unsere Interessenverbände...da findeste durchaus Parallelen zur Politik.


----------



## magi (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Was die vermeindliche Arbeit der Interessensverbände angeht stimme ich dir in jedem Punkt zu 100% zu. Was den einzelnen Angler (und gerade jugendliche Angler) angeht kann ich das nicht bestätigen.

Dafür erlebe ich es immer häufiger, dass in den I-Foren Leute angemacht werden, wenn sie sich an die Regeln halten und z.B. Fisch entnehmen. Das lässt für mich schon den Schluss zu, dass leider einige unterwegs sind, die den Schuss echt (noch) nicht gehört haben...

Besonders schmunzeln lassen mich die Kollegen, die im gelobten Nachbarland sogar in Erwägung ziehen, "anders Angelne" anzuschwärzen, damit der deutsche Ruf oder was auch immer nicht leidet , dabei gleichzeitig auf hier geltendes Recht sch... und anderen sogar noch Ihre Denkweise als das Nonplusultra verkaufen müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



magi schrieb:


> Dafür erlebe ich es immer häufiger, dass in den I-Foren Leute angemacht werden, wenn sie sich an die Regeln halten und z.B. Fisch entnehmen. Das lässt für mich schon den Schluss zu, dass leider einige unterwegs sind, die den Schuss echt (noch) nicht gehört haben...


Das mag sein - bei uns definitiv nicht!!

Bei uns können ALLE Angler ihre Fänge veröffentlichen, ob sie mitnehmen oder zurücksetzen.

Und jeder, der deswegen angemacht wird, einfach Beitrag melden!

Fangbild/meldungflaming gibt es bei uns WEDER wegen zurücksetzen NOCH wegen mitnehmen!

Das war so, ist so und bleibt so, dass wir da reagieren!


----------



## magi (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Wer ein bisschen auf  Ironie zwischen den Zeilen in den Fangthreads achtet, wird auch im AB bzgl. Missgunst (?) und/oder Flaming nicht entäuscht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Deswegen schrieb ich melden...


----------



## Kochtopf (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Wenn es zwischen den Zeilen ist ist es kein Flamewar imho. Schlimmer find ich die Kameraden die sich nur  zum Ätzen melden, gerne mit dem verklausulierten hinweis das der Fragensteller dumm sei


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



magi schrieb:


> Was die vermeindliche Arbeit der Interessensverbände angeht stimme ich dir in jedem Punkt zu 100% zu. Was den einzelnen Angler (und gerade jugendliche Angler) angeht kann ich das nicht bestätigen.



Würde ich für die Jugendlichen unterschreiben,bei Altanglern sehe ich da desöfteren immensen Nachholbedarf. 

Für diese Herren scheinen nicht das hiesige Fischereigesetz und die jeweilige GWO maßgeblich zu sein, sondern leider immer noch die unsäglichen Ansichten eines H.Drosse'.


----------



## magi (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Auch das gibts leider, stimme zu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Kein C+Rler (weil er auch Fisch isst und entnimmt), sympathisch dargestellt, *aber auch klare Aussage, dicker Hecht zurückgesetzt:*
Selber schuld, wie hier das Thema ist??

Leidenschaftlicher Angler fängt Traum-Hecht

Noch dazu ist das wohl offiziell so auch vom Brandenburger Landesverband "abgesegnet", denn der Fisch wurde gemeldet für die Aktion "Fisch des Jahres 20117"; was die MAZ zusammen mit dem LAVB und "Angeljoe" aus Potsdam angefangen hat:
Wir suchen den „Fisch des Jahres 2017"

Sind die nun selber schuld alle, wenn PETA anzeigt?

Oder sollten (*hier mal ein Lob an den LAVB!!!* -  ich kritisiere keinesfalls nur) nicht noch mehr Verbände sowas unterstützen und veröffentlichen, um zu zeigen, dass Angeln auch mehr als nur reines Fleischmachen sein kann???


----------



## Fruehling (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Sind die nun selber schuld alle, wenn PETA anzeigt?...



Wer denn sonst? Der Redakteur etwa?

Was daraus schlimmstenfalls werden würde und wer *daran* "Schuld" hat, ist eine ganz andere Diskussion!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

dass es PETAs verschrobene Weltsicht sein könnte, ist da kein Thema? 

Alles klar, man sieht, wer wo steht ;-)))


----------



## Fruehling (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Magst Du Peta und deren verschrobene Weltsicht ändern, oder evtl. doch sinnvollerweise die bloßen Möglichkeiten, solche C&R-Aktionen überhaupt anschwärzen zu können?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Es war keine C+R Aktion (im Sinne nie entnehmen wollen, und nur das wäre, wenn überhaupt, verboten). In Brandenburg ist zurücksetzen eh kein Problem landesrechtlich (und somit auch TSG-konform, sonst müsste das durch eine Normenkontrolle geändert werden)).. 

Kann und SOLLTE man also jederzeit öffentlich machen, so einen Fang mit zurücksetzen zum positiven Bestandsmanagement!

Wenn der Verband noch dazu steht, wie hier, umso besser.

*In diesem Falle lobe ich also ausdrücklich einmal den LAVB!*


----------



## Fruehling (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es war keine C+R Aktion (im Sinne nie entnehmen wollen, und nur das wäre, wenn überhaupt, verboten).*...http://www.landesanglerverband-bdg.de/*



Hat das Peta jemals interessiert?

Mich interessiert lediglich, welche Riegel man solchen Schwachmaten vorschieben kann, damit deren immer wieder sehr öffentlichkeitswirksamen Denunzierungen aufhören.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



> Mich interessiert lediglich, welche Riegel man solchen Schwachmaten vorschieben kann, damit deren immer wieder sehr öffentlichkeitswirksamen Denunzierungen aufhören.


Gute Verbandsarbeit wie hier mal ausnahmsweise (im Gegensatz zu Angeln nur zum Verzehr wie DAFV), indem öffentlich das zurücksetzen nicht verdammt wird.

Ein Anfang..

Zu loben, der LAVB hier...

Darf er gerne offensiv weitermachen..


----------



## Fruehling (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Allein, mir fehlt der Glaube, daß das bei denen irgendwen vom Denunzieren abhält.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Mir fehlt auch bei vielem der Glaube, was so geschrieben wird..

Und?

Hier haben wir nun ein positives Beispiel, wie man sowas öffentlich positiv darstellt...

Natürlich wird das PETA nicht abhalten..

Je mehr aber auch die positive Seite hören, Lesen und mitkriegen, desto weniger werden PETA-Claqueure die weiter unterstützen oder es werden peu a peu weniger..

Aber Du musst es nicht gut finden, wenn ein Verband sich hier mal positiv bewegt  - ich finds nach wie vor gut..

Ein erster Schritt...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass ein Zurücksetzen von Fischen, die man nicht verwerten kann nicht strafbar ist! Bei der Frage der Verwertbarkeit kommt es auch die subjektive Betrachtung des Anglers an. Es gibt keinen objektiv verwertbaren Fisch. Angler, die also öffentlich machen, dass sie Fische zurücksetzen machen sich also nicht strafbar, wenn sie grundsätzlich mit der Einstellung ans Wasser gehen bestimmte - für sie - verwertbare auch mitzunehmen. Weil dies für die StA kaum nachweisbar ist, enden eigentlich alle Verfahren ohne Verurteilung.

Streiten kann man darüber, ob Angeln ohne jede Verwertungsabsicht strafbar ist. Da vertrete ich die Auffassung, dass dies nicht der Fall ist. Allerdings ist dies derzeit noch eine Mindermeinung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Da sind wir uns ja direkt mal wieder einig, Kolja ;-)))


----------



## Fruehling (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Aber Du musst es nicht gut finden, wenn ein Verband sich hier mal positiv bewegt...



Wo habe ich das geschrieben, geschweige denn gedacht?

Hältst Du solche pausenlosen Unterstellungen eigentlich für konstruktiv?




Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> ...Streiten kann man darüber, ob Angeln ohne jede Verwertungsabsicht strafbar ist....



Selbst, wenn es das wäre, wie gelingt der Nachweis einer solchen Intention, wenn sich der Angler hierzu nicht positiv im Sinne der Anklage äußert, bzw. was hebelt denn dann die Unschuldsvermutung aus?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...Aber Du musst es nicht gut finden, wenn ein Verband sich hier mal positiv bewegt...
> ...


Wenn Du nun auch gut findest, dass der Verband was macht und so nicht den Angler im Regen stehen lässt, finde ich das auch gut..

Hat sich bisher nicht so gelesen bei Dir in meinen Augen, da waren immer Angler (auch Verbandsangler) selber schuld, wenn sie was zum zurücksetzen veröffentlichten..

Wenn das nun anders ist und Du Angler wie den Verband da auch gut findest und unterstützt, wenn da positiv über und zum zurücksetzen veröffentlicht wird, entschuldige ich mich. 
Dann hab ich das tatsächlich falsch verstanden, Deine ganzen Postings bisher dazu..
SORRY!!!!!


----------



## Fruehling (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Selbstverständlich finde ich das positiv!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Selbst, wenn es das wäre, wie gelingt der Nachweis einer solchen Intention, wenn sich der Angler hierzu nicht positiv im Sinne der Anklage äußert, bzw. was hebelt denn dann die Unschuldsvermutung aus?


Das genau ist der Grund, weshalb es eigentlich nie zu einer Verurteilung kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das genau ist der Grund, weshalb es eigentlich nie zu einer Verurteilung kommt.


Und Du hast ja bei euch selber die Präsine gehört, wie sie davon sprach, nur Angeln zur Verwertung sei gesetzlich zulässig..

Da find ich die Brandenburger deutlich besser...

Mal sehen, ob sie der Präsine und dem DAFV ihre Sichtweise beibringen können, offensiv und positiv über zurücksetzen zu schreiben.....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass ein Zurücksetzen von Fischen, die man nicht verwerten kann nicht strafbar ist! Bei der Frage der Verwertbarkeit kommt es auch die subjektive Betrachtung des Anglers an. Es gibt keinen objektiv verwertbaren Fisch. Angler, die also öffentlich machen, dass sie Fische zurücksetzen machen sich also nicht strafbar, wenn sie grundsätzlich mit der Einstellung ans Wasser gehen bestimmte - für sie - verwertbare auch mitzunehmen. Weil dies für die StA kaum nachweisbar ist, enden eigentlich alle Verfahren ohne Verurteilung.



Das musste jetzt "nur" noch einigen krankhaft c&r paranoid veranlagten LV, aber auch der Politik in Hinblick ihrer Einflussnahme auf die Fischereigesetze  verklickern. 

Was da nämlich in letzter Zeit von Politik und Verbänden vor lauter fehlgesteuerter   Tierschutzeinigkeit an Mist verzapft wurde(Saarland z.b.,) macht's nämlich eher schlimmer als besser. 

Aber wie sagte ein NRW Präsi zu einem anderen bekannten Verbotsthema so "schön"..man schützt damit Angler vor sich selbst.

Mit so einer Spieltaktik, kannste eigentlich gleich jedes Spiel absagen und für den Gegner werten lassen. 

Das die Mehrheit der Verfahren im Beweisnirwana enden,kann auf Dauer ja nur eine Notlösung sein..nur wo muss/kann man da ansetzen?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das musste jetzt "nur" noch einigen krankhaft c&r paranoid veranlagten LV, aber auch der Politik in Hinblick ihrer Einflussnahme auf die Fischereigesetze  verklickern.
> 
> Was da nämlich in letzter Zeit von Politik und Verbänden vor lauter fehlgesteuerter   Tierschutzeinigkeit an Mist verzapft wurde(Saarland z.b.,) macht's nämlich eher schlimmer als besser.
> 
> ...



Das W-L da inakzeptable Positionen vertritt, ist ja weithin bekannt. Du irrst aber, wenn es hier um ein "Beweisnirvana" geht. Fakt ist, dass die herrschende Meinung in der Rechtsprechung nur dann Angeln als nicht tierschutzwidrig ansieht, wenn ein grundsätzlicher Wille zur Verwertung vorhanden ist. Eine Änderung kann in diesem Bereich allenfalls langfristig, nicht aber mittelfristig erreicht werden. Die Auffassung m.W. alle Landesverbände ist, dass Angeln ohne jedwede Entnahmeabsicht nicht unterstützt wird. Unterstützt wird aber die selektive Entnahme nach Gusto des Anglers. An dieser Grundposition kann ich erst einmal nichts schlechtes erkennen. Denn es besteht hier durchaus die ernste Gefahr, dass ein paar wenige Angler, die mit dieser Regel nicht klar kommen, der ganz überwiegenden Mehrheit der Angler, die mit dieser Regel klar kommen, die Tour versauen. Die Landesverbände müssen hier aber vor allem an die große Mehrheit ihrer Mitglieder denken und nicht an einige wenige Angler, die meinen ohne jede Entnahmeabsicht angeln zu müssen. 

Es ist jedenfalls nicht zu viel verlangt, dass sich die Angler, die nicht beabsichtigen Fische zu entnehmen wenigsten beherrschen, nicht noch zum Schaden aller übrigen Angler den Bagger aufreißen. Dann sollten sie wenigstens schlau genug sein, die fehlende Entnahmeabsicht nicht auch noch auszuplaudern.

Es ist zu einfach, auf die Arbeit der Verbände zu schimpfen, dann aber selber - dumm wie Brot - seine mangelnde Entnahmeabsicht herauszuposaunen.

Natürlich muss es das Ziel sein, in der Gesellschaft ein Klima zu schaffen, dass auch das 100%ige c&r akzeptiert wird. Hiervon sind wir aber noch weit weg. Und wer dennoch meint darauf zu pochen, richtet damit mehr Schaden, als Nutzen an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Wenn Gesetzgeber und Verbanditen meinen, wegen einer Minderheit so viel Terz machen zu müssen ;-))

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334340

Da wärs in meinen Augen 10 mal besser, die übergroße Mehrheit mit selektiver Entnahme offensiv und öffentlich zu vertreten..

Ist ja aber hier nicht das Thema - geht ja um wer ist schuld an Anzeigen.

Meine Meinung:
PETA - zu einseitige Ernährung, Fehlfunktion...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und Du hast ja bei euch selber die Präsine gehört, wie sie davon sprach, nur Angeln zur Verwertung sei gesetzlich zulässig..
> 
> Da find ich die Brandenburger deutlich besser...
> 
> Mal sehen, ob sie der Präsine und dem DAFV ihre Sichtweise beibringen können, offensiv und positiv über zurücksetzen zu schreiben.....



Die Präsine hat gesagt: 

"Natürlich ist das Angeln an sich ein vernünftiger Grund. Aber selbstverständlich müssten die Fische auch verwertet werden." (Nicht o-Ton, aber inhaltlich wiedergegeben.)

Womit die Präsine zeigte, dass sie selbst nach meinem Vortrag das Problem nicht ansatzweise verstanden hat. Ich will damit nun nicht sagen, dass die Präsine dumm, wie Brot ist. So etwas steht mir gar nicht zu. Daher bitte ich mich nicht falsch zu verstehen. Ich glaube, dass die Präsine einfach nur sehr viel Pech beim denken hat. #q


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Gesetzgeber und Verbanditen meinen, wegen einer Minderheit so viel Terz machen zu müssen ;-))
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334340
> 
> ...



Ja es geht darum, wer Schuld an den Anzeigen ist. Und da meine ich, dass man sich geschickter verhalten kann, als das einige Angler tun. C&R ist aktuell kein Thema, bei dem man die Öffentlichkeit auf seine Seite bringen kann. Solche Angler helfen uns daher nicht.


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



> C&R ist aktuell kein Thema, bei dem man die Öffentlichkeit auf seine Seite bringen kann.



Ich denke,wenn wir die Begriffshoheit eindeutig für uns beanspruchen könnten wäre schon viel gewonnen. 

Solange in den Medien Tierrechtsorgranisationen erklären was C&R angeblich ist, tut man sich schwer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Es wär so einfach Franz, ja....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> . Ich will damit nun nicht sagen, dass die Präsine dumm, wie Brot ist. So etwas steht mir gar nicht zu. Daher bitte ich mich nicht falsch zu verstehen. Ich glaube, dass die Präsine einfach nur sehr viel Pech beim denken hat. #q


Gefällt mir....


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Moin moin..


Franz_16 schrieb:


> *Ich denke,wenn wir die Begriffshoheit eindeutig für uns beanspruchen könnten wäre schon viel gewonnen. *
> 
> Na nu aber ........ Gespannt ich bin wie man den Begriff , den Vorgang , die praktische Darstellung von C&R so erklären will das Ottolaienormalbürger dann wohlwollend auf den Angler blickt... DAS bekommen wir nicht mal in den eigenen (Angel)Reihen hin....
> Aussagen wie C&R = Tierquälerei oder C&R hat nichts mehr den Ursprüngen der Angelei zu tun .. usw. usw. ...... Das kommt von solch Elementen die SELBST die Angel schwingen ...Die Feinde sitzen in den eigenen Reihen. In dem Fall bis tief runter an der Basis
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

C+R ist als Begriff juristisch nicht geklärt und nicht definiert. 

DAS wäre schlicht Aufgabe der Verbände, statt das den Rechtlern und Schützern zu überlassen wie bisher (Stichwort Bestandsmanagement, Natur- vor Tierschutz etc.) und nicht angelpolitischer Selbstmord, sondern Grundaufgabe..

Das ist aber alles hier ja nicht die Frage - hier ist die Frage, wer Schuld hat an PETA-Anzeigen gegen Angler..

Natürlich PETA, wer sonst?

Habe noch keinen Angler getroffen, der sich selber angezeigt hat....


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Rehi...


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> C+R ist als Begriff juristisch nicht geklärt und nicht definiert.
> 
> Ist das gut oder schlecht? Ist diese "Grauzone" evt.  sogar vorteilhaft? Wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das wenn dieses Frage geklärt ist wir ( C&R )Angler hinterher schlechter darstehen ?......... Bekanntlich gibt es Fragen die man NICHT stellen bzw. klären sollte.. Ist das in diesem Falle auch so??
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Es ist ANGELpolitischer Selbstmord, die Deutungshoheit ANGELERISCHER Begriffe Tierrechtlern und Schützern zu überlassen..


Und selbst Anglerinnen,die in Frankreich regelkonform zurücksetzen, werden von PETA hier in D angezeigt  - nix Anglerin selber schuld. 

Mangelernährung bei den PETAnern ist schuld ;-))


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

........


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist ANGELpolitischer Selbstmord, die Deutungshoheit ANGELERISCHER Begriffe Tierrechtlern und Schützern zu überlassen..
> 
> OK ok .. aber ich stell mir die Frage WIE man C&R erklären will so das im Ergebnis mein nicht angelnder Nachbar mir anschließend auf die Schulter klopft uns sagt "alles richtig gemacht"
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Indem man (im Gegensatz zu den Verbandsdexxxx) gar nicht erst von C+R spricht, sondern zurücksetzen (C+R) und selektives entnehmen als wünschenswerte, eigenverantwortliche, weltweit anerkannnte Managementmethode zur nachhaltigen Nutzung der Fischbestände festschreibt.

In der Schweiz war die Bundesregierung clever genug (da kannste bei uns warten, bis ne Regierung clever wird, bis ein PETAner anfängt Mett zu mampfen...), genau die Argumentation könnte ein GUTER Verband bei uns auch bringen..:
[youtube1]vDbuUw7CQ4E[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDbuUw7CQ4E

Dennoch bleibts genau dabei (Thema hier):


> Mangelernährung bei den PETAnern ist schuld ;-))


----------



## fishhawk (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Hallo,



> Ist ja aber hier nicht das Thema - geht ja um wer ist schuld an Anzeigen.



Dann hab ich was falsch verstanden, sorry.

Ich dachte bisher, es geht drum wer Schuld ist, dass der Staatsanwalt ne Geldauflage verhängt hat.

An den Anzeigen ist natürlich der Anzeigenerstatter schuld.
Besonders wenn die Anzeige auch nicht fundiert ist und dann mangles Schuldnachweis eingestellt wird. 

War im konkreten Fall  hier  aber nicht so.

Irgendend eine schuldhafte Handlung muss der der Staatsanwalt schon unterstellt haben, sonst hätte es keine Geldauflage gegeben.  Da liegt schon die Vermutung nahe, dass der Textbeitrag zur Fangmeldung vielleicht ne Rolle gespielt hat. 

Da liest sich die Fangmeldung zum Boddenhecht für mich schon deutlich unverfänglicher. Schütz zwar auch nicht vor ner Anzeige, würde mich aber wundern, wenn hier Geldauflage oder Strafbefehl verhängt würden.

Bin aber auch kein Jurist, und selbst bei denen heißt es ja:

Drei Juristen, fünf Meinungen.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

......


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Indem man (im Gegensatz zu den Verbandsdexxxx) gar nicht erst von C+R spricht, sondern zurücksetzen (C+R) und selektives entnehmen als wünschenswerte, eigenverantwortliche, weltweit anerkannnte Managementmethode zur nachhaltigen Nutzung der Fischbestände festschreibt.
> 
> Jetzt wird kompliziert..... Erbsenzählen ist angesagt.... Selektive Entnahme ist kein C&R.... Also Abschied vom C&R Hin zu C&D?.... Letzteres sehe ich als einzig mögliche Variante in Richtung Legalisierung auf bundesweiter Ebene.
> Allerdings steht nachwievor C&R im Fadenkreuz der Diskussionen + der Mettverweigerern ........ Den Augenmerk auf C&D zu legen - das wäre ne Aufgabe wo die Verbände an vorderster Front stehen müssten ..... naja - eher werden die Krähen weiß .....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Nochmal:
C+R kann nicht in Kritik stehen, da nicht definiert.

Aufgabe VErband:
Deutungshoheit zurück holen und umsetze,

Thema hier:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist ANGELpolitischer Selbstmord, die Deutungshoheit ANGELERISCHER Begriffe Tierrechtlern und Schützern zu überlassen..
> 
> 
> Und selbst Anglerinnen,die in Frankreich regelkonform zurücksetzen, werden von PETA hier in D angezeigt  - nix Anglerin selber schuld.
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Indem man (im Gegensatz zu den Verbandsdexxxx) gar nicht erst von C+R spricht, sondern zurücksetzen (C+R) und selektives entnehmen als wünschenswerte, eigenverantwortliche, weltweit anerkannnte Managementmethode zur nachhaltigen Nutzung der Fischbestände festschreibt.
> 
> In der Schweiz war die Bundesregierung clever genug (da kannste bei uns warten, bis ne Regierung clever wird, bis ein PETAner anfängt Mett zu mampfen...), genau die Argumentation könnte ein GUTER Verband bei uns auch bringen..:
> [youtube1]vDbuUw7CQ4E[/youtube1]
> ...


 
 Ich stimme Gunnars Fragen voll zu und meine Antwort darauf 
 ist Nein es braucht kein Festschreiben einer Definition.
 Warum- wer etwas hier liest , wer das TierschutzG mal liest und durchdenkt, merkt dass es darin nicht vorkommt und findet hier genügend Möglichkeiten, wann man wie unter welchen Umständen Fische zurück setzen kann.
 Es ist in D-Land nunmal so, dass der Richter in jedem Einzelfall entscheidet, da nutzt einen Definition gar nichts.
 Das was es braucht, ist das was Du oben schreibst und eine Verankerung der Entscheidungsfreiheit des Anglers Fische zurück setzen zu dürfen in den LandesFischereigesetzen und DVO
 Und einen Bundesverband, der dazu und auch in Einzelfällen postiv Stellung dazu bezieht, die Grenze , wo er das nicht mehr tun sollte ist feilich auch nur am Einzelfall festzumachen.

 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Das was es braucht, ist das was Du oben schreibst und* eine Verankerung der Entscheidungsfreiheit des Anglers Fische zurück setzen zu dürfen in den LandesFischereigesetzen *und DVO
> Und einen Bundesverband, der dazu und auch in Einzelfällen postiv Stellung dazu bezieht, die Grenze , wo er das nicht mehr tun sollte ist feilich auch nur am Einzelfall festzumachen.
> 
> Gruß A.


#6#6#6#6


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist ANGELpolitischer Selbstmord, die Deutungshoheit ANGELERISCHER Begriffe Tierrechtlern und Schützern zu überlassen..


Oder, wie ich es in meinem Vortrag nannte: "Wir dürfen die Deutungshoheit nicht irgendwelchen urbanen Veganern in Jesuslatschen überlassen!"

Was wir eigentlich bräuchten, wäre ein Bundesfischereigesetz. Bei der gegenwärtigen Performance unseres Bundesverbandes wünsche ich mir das aber nicht. Das wäre Selbstmord. Grundsätzlich könnte man aber durch ein Bundesfischereigesetz die Freizeitfischerei aus dem TierSchG herausziehen. Noch lieber wäre mir ein Richtlinie auf EU-Ebene. Die ist aber für die Binnenfischerei nicht zuständig. Möglicherweise gibt es hier aber für Betreiber von Forellenanlagen eine Klagemöglichkeit beim EUGH wegen mittelbarer Diskriminierung.  Führt jetzt aber zu weit vom Thema ab.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

@kolja

Und als light Variante der fachl. Praxis ? 

Mit dem Verweis auf die offiziell bescheinigte Kompetenz dt. Angler, könnte das doch plausibel begründet werden?


----------



## Jose (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Oder, wie ich es in meinem Vortrag nannte: "Wir dürfen die Deutungshoheit nicht irgendwelchen urbanen Veganern in Jesuslatschen überlassen!"...



pointiert ausgedrückt und kann ich auch drüber lächeln.

in meinem umfeld gibts gottseidank nicht nur angler, gibt solche und solche mit allen möglichen varianten in der haltung zu angeln und anglern, darunter durchaus reflektierte und differenzierende.
wir kommen gut miteinander aus, selbst die eine "mit der wahrheit".

interesse für mein angeln kommt auch mal auf - mit den üblichen fragen, die wir alle kennen - 
und den üblichen anmerkungen wie "tut dem dat nicht weh" und "angeln und laufen lassen..?" -  sind wie kindermund - nicht blöde, kinderfragen sind nie blöde -  und dann gibts eben auch unterschiedliche meinungen wie "böse", unsinnig"  usw., vor allem aber "wenn du das für dich gut findest, naja, mach eben...".

könnte ich natürlich auch offensiver vertreten und all denen, die innerlich 'naja' sagen, breitestens auf die füße treten mit "irgendwelche urbane Veganer in Jesuslatschen".

dann wär aber schicht im schacht.

wie gesagt, pointiert ausgedrückt und  drüber lächeln kann ich auch.


aber was bringts, gnadenlos alle mit anderen  vorstellungen über den peta-kamm scheren zu wollen?

da geht so viel unter. zuviel. und wir angler mit.


----------



## UMueller (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Oder, wie ich es in meinem Vortrag nannte: "Wir dürfen die Deutungshoheit nicht irgendwelchen urbanen Veganern in Jesuslatschen überlassen!"


So ein Satz erzeugt eher ein Klima gegeneinander. Bedenken solltest du dabei das nicht jeder Veganer etwas gegen Angler hat und auch das er deswegen nicht zwangsläufig Petaner ist. So ein Satz ist einfach dumm, weil du anhand von Gewohnheiten und Äußerlichkeiten ein Feindbild generierst. Was glaubst du wie Leute dann auf Angler reagieren, die eigentlich nie was gegen angeln haben wenn sie sowas lesen.
Bin übrigens kein Veganer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen:
Nicht Angler sind schuld, sondern PETAner mit ihrem verschrobenen Weltbild, aber erstklassiger Propagandamaschine, wenn Angler angezeugt werden.

Dass PETA ohne jeden Grund alles anzeigt (siehe Frankreich), ist längst x-fach bewiesen.
Da ändert sich auch nix, denn wenns nicht wegen zurücksetzen ist (am einfachsten momentan), nehmen sie wieder vermehrt Gemeinschaftsangeln ins Visier...

Aber stimmt ja, sollen Vereine einfach das gemeinsame Angeln lassen, besser als sich offensiv und öffentlich zu wehren...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von &amp;quot;Selbst schuld&amp;quot;*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber stimmt ja, sollen Vereine einfach das gemeinsame Angeln lassen, besser als sich offensiv und öffentlich zu wehren...



Viele Vereine würden da schon gerne offensiver rangehen...

Setzt aber auch voraus, das man auf die Rückendeckung des jeweils zuständigen LV setzen kann. 

Und genau da haperts m. M. n,

Da fehlt die klare Linie,zu oft 0 Gespür für die Probleme derer, die sich als Verein mit Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Nachwuchsförderung den Arxxx aufreissen,im Fall der Fälle aber einsam und allein im Dreckregen stehen. 

Weil nicht wenige LV dann schneller umfallen und auf Kuschelkurs schwenken, als du beim Kegeln alle neune rufen kannst. 

Viele LV erliegen immer noch dem  kapitalen Denkfehler in Punkto Verbandsarbeit schlechthin. 

Wer meint, als Verband everybodys darling sein zu müssen,hat den Sinn und Zweck von Lobbyarbeit nicht mal im Ansatz verstanden...ich muss nicht jedem gefallen sondern primär die Ansprüche meiner Zielgruppe erfüllen und diese auch mit Gewinn neuer Interessenten ausbauen. 

Die bisherige Vorgehensweise bewirkt nachweislich ja nicht nur, das dir eigentlich zustehende Stücke vom zu verteilenden Kuchen flöten gehen.. 

Mit der Zeit gehts sogar soweit, das andere deine Rezepte schreiben und zubereiten und du dann mit dem servierten Frass am selbst gewählten Katzentisch klarkommen musst .


----------



## fishhawk (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



> Aber stimmt ja, sollen Vereine einfach das gemeinsame Angeln lassen, besser als sich offensiv und öffentlich zu wehren...



Sagt wer ?

Wenn ein Verein in Bayern sein Gemeinschaftsfischen in Übereinstimmung mit geltendem Recht, z.B. §13 AVFiG durchführt, kann er der Anzeige doch gelassen entgegensehen.

Dann gibt es halt wieder ne Einstellung nach 170 ZPO.

Ob es klug ist über Tatsachen zu berichten, die als Gesetzesverstoß ausgeleget werden könnten, gibt es natürlich unterschiedliche Meinungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



> Wenn ein Verein in Bayern sein Gemeinschaftsfischen in Übereinstimmung mit geltendem Recht, z.B. §13 AVFiG durchführt, kann er der Anzeige doch gelassen entgegensehen.
> 
> Dann gibt es halt wieder ne Einstellung nach 170 ZPO.


Wo ist der Unterschied zu Anglern hier, die zurücksetzen?

PETA wird anzeigen, denen gehts doch nicht um Erfolg..

Deswegen sind weder Angler noch Vereine schuld..

oder, wenn man meint der Angler wäre, dann MUSS es ja auch der Verein sein (die meisten Vereinsveranstaltungen dürften leichter angreifbar sein als einfaches zurücksetzen eines Anglers, mit deutlich größeren Folgen: http://www.anglerneuigkeiten.de/2011-11/wettfischen-und-gemeinnutzigkeit/. )

Aber statt PETA entgegentreten.................


----------



## fishhawk (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



> Wo ist der Unterschied zu Anglern hier, die zurücksetzen?



Aus meiner Sicht kein Unterschied.

Solange man keine Hinweise gibt, die als strafbare Handlung ausgelegt werden können, dürfte man nichts befürchten haben.



> Aber statt PETA entgegentreten



sollte man ihnen auch nicht entgegenkommen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

NEIN.

Kein mmm.

Wer laut eigener Aussage Angeln abschaffen will und dazu "peu a peu Angler und Angeln stigmatisieren", dem kommt man nicht entgegen!


----------



## fishhawk (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



> dem kommt man nicht entgegen!



Da sind wir einer Meinung!!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Dann gibt es halt wieder ne Einstellung nach 170 ZPO.



Sollte man dann aber auch Zielgerichtet(!) nutzen..immer und immer wieder. 

Das wird die Anzeigen zwar nicht reduzieren, evtl merkt der eine oder andere noch unschlüssige Außenstehende dann aber, worum es den radikalen Tierrechtlern in Wirklichkeit geht. 

Alles andere als denen entgegen zu treten hiesse, sich selbst Finger abzuschneiden und der naiven Hoffnung davon weiteren Schaden abwenden zu können Hyänen zum Frass anzubieten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

selbst schuld sind nur die, die sich nicht wehren..


----------



## Peter_Piper (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von &amp;quot;Selbst schuld&amp;quot;*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Viele Vereine würden da schon gerne offensiver rangehen...
> 
> Setzt aber auch voraus, das man auf die Rückendeckung des jeweils zuständigen LV setzen kann.
> 
> ...


so sieht es aus, ich hätte es nicht besser schreiben können. Und Petra gehts, wie schon so oft angemerkt, um PR und die Stigamtisierung der Angler. Da spielt es keine Rolle, ob etwas "gesetzeskonform" ist oder nicht. Denen ist es schlicht schnurzpiepegal! Beispiele haben wir ja genug. Und dass sie ihr Ziel nicht verfehlen, sieht man ebenfalls schon in den eignen Reihen. Wie heisst es so schön, "steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein".


----------



## fishhawk (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



> Sollte man dann aber auch Zielgerichtet(!) nutzen..immer und immer wieder.



Wenn man nichts verbotenes getan hat, braucht man nichts befürchten.

Leider gibt es bei der Anzeige dann meistens ne größere Meldung in der Presse wo es heißt Angeln = Tierquälerei.

Die Einstellung mangels Schuldnachweis wir dann leider oft gar nicht mehr erwähnt.  

Also bucht PETA das eher auf die Habenseite.

Gab es hier im AB übrigens ne eigene Meldung zur Verfahrenseinstellung wegen Schnupperangeln beim BFV Erlangen?

Trotzdem bin auch ich der Meinung, dass sich niemand verstecken muss, der ein reines Gewissen hat.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> NEIN.
> 
> Kein mmm.
> 
> Wer laut eigener Aussage Angeln abschaffen will und dazu "peu a peu Angler und Angeln stigmatisieren", dem kommt man nicht entgegen!


Die Stigmatisierung von Anglern und Jägern ist das offen erklärte Ziel von PETA!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

NEIN.

Das ist das Mittel zum Zweck.

Ziel und Zweck ist Abschaffung Angeln.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Leider gibt es bei der Anzeige dann meistens ne größere Meldung in der Presse wo es heißt Angeln = Tierquälerei.
> 
> Die Einstellung mangels Schuldnachweis wir dann leider oft gar nicht mehr erwähnt.
> 
> Also bucht PETA das eher auf die Habenseite.



Nicht nur die buchen das, auch in der Aussenwirkung bleibt was kleben..diese negativ besetzten Dauerschleifen sind auf Dauer fatal.

Also ruhig mal regelmäßig mit Fakten zur wahren Erfolgsquote von Peta Anzeigen hausieren gehen..auch sowas bleibt hängen.

Wie gesagt..es gilt dabei nicht Peta zu beeindrucken(vergebliche Mühe bei deren  Gedankenwelt) , sondern die Öffentlichkeit aufzuklären und den einen oder anderen Nachdenkimpuls zu geben.


----------



## fishhawk (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



> sondern die Öffentlichkeit aufzuklären und den einen oder anderen Nachdenkimpuls zu geben.



Das wird durchaus gemacht, sogar von Fischereiverbänden:

angler-holen-zum-gegenschlag-gegen-peta-aus

Ich vermute allerdings, dass es eben keine geanuen Zahlen zur Menge der Anzeigen und Verfahrenseinstellungen gibt, weil die Anzeigen ja bei unterschiedlichen Gerichtsbezirken auflaufen.

Und ob der Anzeigenerstatter auch wirklich immer PETA als juristische Person ist?


----------



## geomas (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> PETA wird anzeigen, denen gehts doch nicht um Erfolg..
> 
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> selbst schuld sind nur die, die sich nicht wehren..



Letztlich muß aber jedem Angler klar sein, daß die Veröffentlichung von Fangfotos oder -videos, besonders wenn das „Releasen” erwähnt oder gezeigt wird, möglicherweise eine Anzeige nach sich ziehen kann. 

Und den Ärger kann man sich sparen, wenn man eben nicht mit seinen Fängen die Öffentlichkeit sucht.

Wie oben erwähnt geht es Peta nicht um den Erfolg einer solchen Anzeige, sondern um PR. PR ist deren Handwerk, und das haben sie leider ziemlich gut drauf.


----------



## Mozartkugel (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

um was geht es hier eigentlich? Der TE hat seine Kommentare geändert... Punkt, Komma, Doppelpunkt, usw. |kopfkrat


----------



## geomas (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> um was geht es hier eigentlich? Der TE hat seine Kommentare geändert... Punkt, Komma, Doppelpunkt, usw. |kopfkrat



http://www.otz.de/web/zgt/suche/det...o-Sparbrod-hat-dicken-Wels-am-Haken-696707854 und 
http://www.otz.de/web/zgt/suche/det...fen-Angler-muss-200-Euro-Strafe-za-2033379160

^^ Das ist/war die Ausgangslage.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



geomas schrieb:


> Und den Ärger kann man sich sparen, wenn man eben nicht mit seinen Fängen die Öffentlichkeit sucht.


Es kann schlicht nicht sein, darauf verzichten zu müssen, weil die Veganer hohl drehen beim Angeln.

Falscher komplett falscher Ansatz..


----------



## geomas (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es kann schlicht nicht sein, darauf verzichten zu müssen, weil die Veganer hohl drehen beim Angeln.
> 
> Falscher komplett falscher Ansatz..



Kann ja jeder Angler machen, wie er will und es für richtig hält. 
Aber die Gefahr bleibt, eine Anzeige zu fangen. Traurige Realität.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*

Ja, dennoch bleibt der Ansatz falsch.
Schuld sind die die anzeigen, und zwar ALLES (Gemeinschaftsangeln nur wieder Frage der Zeit) was mit Angeln zu tun hat.

Das kann man weiter wie bisher schlucken (ändert ja nur nix oder endlich verbandsseitig anfangen zu kämpfen..

Aber vielleicht daran denken:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Zum nachdenken:*
> Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weggesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
> 
> Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
> ...




Die Schuld ist aber klar:
Die Rechtler, und sonst keiner.


----------

